# Routine: sicurezza o noia?



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Il titolo già dice tutto, ma mi spiego maglio. Se anche dovesse sembrare che abbia scelto la sezione sbagliata... preferire restasse qui.

Il nostro cervello è costruito per funzionare in economia e per farlo deve creare automatismi. Pensiamo a come guidiamo senza pensare a quali pedali premere e quando cambiare o a come ci spostiamo per fare le attività di casa o la routine mattutina.
Anche nelle relazioni le routine ci rassicurano e le abitudini sono le modalità più efficienti.
Vale per la divisione dei compiti a cena, così come per il sesso.
Se, dopo il periodo di “rodaggio“, si trovano le modalità che piacciono, si tende a riprodurle.
E qui subentra la noia. Ma, del resto, perché tornare a provare pratiche che non avevano funzionato?
Insomma perché tornare a far grattare il cambio, se si ha imparato a usare la frizione?
Ma cosa c’è che crea noia nel buon funzionamento?


----------



## ologramma (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il titolo già dice tutto, ma mi spiego maglio. Se anche dovesse sembrare che abbia scelto la sezione sbagliata... preferire restasse qui.
> 
> Il nostro cervello è costruito per funzionare in economia e per farlo deve creare automatismi. Pensiamo a come guidiamo senza pensare a quali pedali premere e quando cambiare o a come ci spostiamo per fare le attività di casa o la routine mattutina.
> Anche nelle relazioni le routine ci rassicurano e le abitudini sono le modalità più efficienti.
> ...


io nella mia routine  non mi sono mai annoiato  ed ancora mi piace perchè , come dico sempre io , la mia vita l'ho vissuta a tappe  o periodi  ma mai dico mai mi sono annoiato , dispiaciuto per quella cosa che tu sai , ma niente altro anzi più passa il tempo e più diventiamo entrambi consapevoli della nostra vita insieme e ci piace condividerla


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io nella mia routine  non mi sono mai annoiato  ed ancora mi piace perchè , come dico sempre io , la mia vita l'ho vissuta a tappe  o periodi  ma mai dico mai mi sono annoiato , dispiaciuto per quella cosa che tu sai , ma niente altro anzi più passa il tempo e più diventiamo entrambi consapevoli della nostra vita insieme e ci piace condividerla


Infatti credo che la routine dia sicurezza e che pochissimi siano disposti a rinunciarvi.
Va bene andare in vacanza, ma non esiste un posto come casa propria! 
Insomma la noia ci piace.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

La stupidità delle abitudini: come creare automatismi utili
					

Il nostro cervello ha un trattamento preferenziale per le abitudini regolari, anche nocive. Possiamo riprogrammarlo con abitudini più utili.




					purpletude.com
				




La documentazione fotografica della mia infanzia, gelosamente custodita da mia madre su romanticissimi supporti di carta lucida, mi ritrae con la riga della pettinatura su un lato, e la classica immagine da ragazzino ordinato che ogni genitore sogna per suo figlio.

Era quindi naturale che, raggiunta la veneranda età di 12 anni, e forse influenzato dal carattere ribelle di Ralph Macchio nel film “Karate Kid”, io decidessi di oppormi a tale forzatura, restituendo alla mia immagine una connotazione che fosse fedele all’indole guerriera che mi animava.

E riga in mezzo fu.

La cosa in sè rientrerebbe nell’ordinario, se non fossero esistite le “rose”. Nome elegante e nobilissimo che cela un processo di autodeterminazione infernale di vasti gruppi di capelli, i quali, fregandosene delle nobili intenzioni del loro padrone, decidono di crescere un po’ come diavolo pare a loro in direzioni predeterminate e immodificabili.

Ora, la strategica disposizione di queste rose richiede un sapiente uso dell’asciugacapelli e rende non banale il processo di pettinatura con riga in mezzo. Ma, hey, il look ha il suo prezzo, no?

*Il cambiamento arriva quando non te lo aspetti*
Dopo circa 35 anni in cui mi ero pettinato sempre allo stesso modo, sono tornato a farmi la riga di lato. Ero appena risalito dalla spiaggia, in tempo per cena, andavo di fretta, l’ho fatto quasi inconsciamente.
La mia compagna, alla vista di questa nuova pettinatura, ha esclamato: “Stai benissimo, perché non ti pettini sempre così”?

Quanto mi era costata, negli anni, l’incapacità di osservare, sperimentare e rompere quell’abitudine? Qual era il delta di esecuzione, in termini di tempo, tra le due pettinature?

Mentre riflettevo all’ironia della sorte, in quanto il mio mestiere consiste nell’aiutare i clienti a fare proprio questo, ovvero sperimentare, e mentre addentavo il primo di pesce, ho realizzato che a causa di Ralph Macchio avevo sprecato il time equivalent di un Master in business administration.

Il pettinarmi in quel modo era semplicemente un’abitudine, un habit, come si dice in gergo business: un comportamento periodico regolare inciso nel mio cervello dalla pura ripetizione. Forse associato ad una qualche funzione d’utilità iniziale, ma ormai affondato nel mio subconscio e mai più sottoposto a revisione.

*Quantificare il tempo dedicato alle abitudini*
Si stima che il 40% del nostro tempo quotidiano sia dedicato a svolgere degli habit, dai più nobili (come l’esercizio fisico, leggere le news), ai meno nobili (controllare ripetutamente il telefonino, fumare, giocare troppo ai video game), a quelli neutri (guidare).

Gli habit si sviluppano grazie ad una qualche forma di trigger contestuale: può essere un particolare ambiente in cui ci troviamo o un evento a cui siamo sottoposti, ad esempio. Per quanto diversi siano, sono sempre caratterizzati da una ricompensa finale, ovvero qualcosa che inneschi un rilascio di dopamina.
Una volta ripetuti a sufficienza, diventano assolutamente automatici: si stima che bastino in media 66 giorni di ripetizione giornaliera (https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ejsp.674)  per creare un habit da zero.

Al cervello non interessa affatto se gli habit siano buoni o cattivi. Lui applica un semplice algoritmo: se lo ripeti, vuol dire che ti serve, e quindi gli dedicherò delle connessioni neuronali dedicate e ben carrozzate, affinché a fronte di un trigger, il processo parta in automatico.

*È possibile riprogrammare le abitudini*
Le connessioni neuronali più spesse sono quelle che richiedono meno energia al cervello per funzionare, e per questo vengono dedicate agli habit e per lo stesso motivo sono difficili da smontare.

Questa è sia una cattiva che una buona notizia.
Significa che è difficile disfarsi di un’abitudine, ma significa anche che si può insegnare al nostro cervello l’utilità di una abitudine buona. In pratica, se riuscite a resistere per 66 giorni ad andare in palestra, dopo sarà molto più facile. E anzi: piacevole, grazie al rilascio di dopamina.

Ora, non so voi, ma dopo qualche mese, io sono il felice possessore di un nuovo habit che mi fa risparmiare circa 3 minuti al giorno e si chiama “riga di lato” e sono sicuro che voi sarete in grado di generarne di molto più smart: siete pronti a riprogrammarvi? Ecco cosa dovete fare.

*Come disfarsi delle vecchie abitudini e crearne di nuove più utili*
Ci vuole un po’ di disciplina, ma non è niente di insormontabile: la prima cosa da fare è creare una lista dettagliata di ciò che fate giornalmente. E questo per una settimana. È importante fare prova di onestà rispetto ogni piccolo comportamento, genere alzarsi a prendere qualcosa da mangiare all’inizio di una serie TV.

Una volta stilata un log delle abitudini, potete classificarle in utili, inutili e dannose.

Il terzo passo è sostituire gli habit dannosi con quelli utili, seguendo questi consiglio:Iniziate da una cosa piccola


Scegliete una mansione che sapete essere utile per voi e che vorreste fosse ripetitiva (fin qui facilissimo a farsi)
Associate a questa mansione un trigger chiaro (in tal modo il cervello si abituerà ad  attendersi una ricompensa finale non appena il trigger scatta); questo genererà col tempo una sorta di metaforica salivazione che faciliterà l’esecuzione dell’abitudine virtuosa.
Scegliete una ricompensa in modo che il cervello associ il rilascio di dopamina alla conclusione della mansione stessa (e qui le cose si fanno un filo più difficili).
Ripetetelo per 60 giorni – e qui diventa durissima  
*Un esempio concreto*

Voglio creare piccole sessioni di lavoro ininterrotto.
Stabilisco un intervallo temporale e lo quantifico in 25 minuti
Installo un’app che mi aiuti a cronometrarlo; quando la farò partire con un gesto (trigger) saprò che devo iniziare a lavorare, a fine task riceverò un premio, magari una pausa di 5 minuti in cui fare tutt’altro
Ripeto il punto 3 giornalmente e più volte al giorno per 60 giorni.
Io, ad esempio, ho scaricato Forest: è un’ottima app che permette di costruire una foresta virtuale di piantine che rappresentano task realizzate con successo, e addirittura permette di finanziare la coltivazione di piante vere ogni tot piantine virtuali create. Dopaminico!

In generarle per creare un buon habit è necessario renderlo:
ovvio, attraente, facile e soddisfacente.

Per disfarsi di un cattivo habit è necessario renderlo:
invisibile, non attraente, difficile, insoddisfacente.

Scegliete bene le vostre abitudini: all’inizio le odierete, poi le tollererete, alla fine ne sentirete la mancanza se smettete di praticarle. Quello è il segno che il cervello è stato riprogrammato: congratulazioni


----------



## Lara3 (8 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io nella mia routine  non mi sono mai annoiato  ed ancora mi piace perchè , come dico sempre io , la mia vita l'ho vissuta a tappe  o periodi  ma mai dico mai mi sono annoiato , dispiaciuto per quella cosa che tu sai , ma niente altro anzi più passa il tempo e più diventiamo entrambi consapevoli della nostra vita insieme e ci piace condividerla


Bello ! 
Bella coppia


----------



## ologramma (8 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bello !
> Bella coppia





Lara3 ha detto:


> Bello !
> Bella coppia


lo so ma c'è sempre da ricordare la mia scivolata


----------



## Lara3 (8 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma c'è sempre da ricordare la mia scivolata


Hai una scusante: tua moglie non aveva più desiderio; e poi i tuoi sinceri sensi di colpa, il modo come parli della moglie ... io ti assolverei. Veramente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Copio da altro thread: 
*“non mi serve altro nè dal punto di vista fisico nè affettivo nè gratificante che vada oltre ciò che già ho. Semplice. E poi mi piace un sacco l'idea di essergli fedele, mi fa sentire diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone* che conosco, come se fossi "oltre".” @Ioeimiei100rossetti 

Interessante.
Mi sembra che confermi che il tradimento, così come la fedeltà, dipendono più dalla persona che dalla relazione.
Non che la relazione sia indifferente, ma è una relazione tra due (minimo ) persone e viene interpretata diversamente da chi tradisce, rispetto a chi non lo fa.
I motivi di chi tradisce risiedono anche nella interpretazione della routine come noia e come freddo vuoto relazionale. Per altri è rassicurante.
Nell'ultimo film di Muccino “Gli anni più belli” (esplicita rielaborazione di “C’eravamo tanto amati” film culto per me, secondo me remake riuscito) un personaggio che tradisce (cerco di evitare spoiler) si giustifica dicendo che “*ormai* si parla solo di cose pratiche“. 
Già da un amante ci si sente valorizzati nei propri sogni, ammirati per la propria realtà, fuori dalla routine in cui si è normali e noiosi e comuni, eppure voluti.


----------



## Lostris (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già da un amante ci si sente valorizzati nei propri sogni, ammirati per la propria realtà, fuori dalla* routine in cui si è normali e noiosi e comuni, eppure voluti.*


Dici niente. Essere visti per quello che si è, liberi di mostrare i lati noiosi, oltre quelli interessanti, ed essere voluti.

Non trovo noia nella serenità di queste sensazioni, l’alternarsi di eccitazione e calma, noia e interesse non solo lo trovo “la norma” ma anche proprio propedeutico all’alimentare una relazione che sia reale e completa - se è quello che si vuole, naturalmente. 

Ecco la mia, di discriminante, come traditrice.
Il non sentirmi voluta è la molla principale che ha fatto sì aprissi certe porte.

Poi possiamo discutere di quanto sia più facile volere qualcuno se la base dello scambio reciproco si gioca, almeno inizialmente, sul campo -bello, ma alquanto limitato - del sesso e della passione “a tempo“...

Ma, sempre, dipende da che tipo di rapporto una persona desidera vivere.


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2020)

Sono un costruttore di routine, nel senso che ci sono tutta una serie di "incombenze" che mi portano ad ingegnerizzare il tutto non solo per renderle più veloci ma sicuramente per ottimizzare al meglio il risultato. Minimo sforzo col massimo risultato. La parola routine per cui assume questo connotato.

L'esempio della guida è parzialmente sbagliato, nel senso che andare per automatismi ti permette di apprezzare il viaggio o avere spazio libero nel cervello anche per altre cose. E comunque guidare, almeno dal lato maschile, vuol dire anche divertirsi col mezzo meccanico, spingerla veloce, cesellare le curve, staccare l'accelleratore al momento giusto... ma qui dubito tu possa capire 
Ovviamente il tragitto casa/lavoro fatto millemila volte può sembrare la noia assoluta ma tanto il modo di guidare "ottimale" mica si può cambiare
Non è che per sperimentare nuovi stili di guida (applicalo a tutti i campi) devi dimenticare le basi, solo grazie alle basi poi ti puoi evolvere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Copio da altro thread:
> *“non mi serve altro nè dal punto di vista fisico nè affettivo nè gratificante che vada oltre ciò che già ho. Semplice. E poi mi piace un sacco l'idea di essergli fedele, mi fa sentire diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone* che conosco, come se fossi "oltre".” @Ioeimiei100rossetti
> 
> Interessante.
> ...


Semplicemente perché con l'amante è tutto nuovo, non ci si conosce, ci si scopre. 
Anche se la routine non è l'elemento scatenante, ma il disinteresse che si crea nella coppia. 
Stare insieme sul divano a guardare un film diventa noioso se non ci si parla è uno dei due si addormenta regolarmente dopo 15 minuti. 
Se ci fossero commenti, critiche, sarebbe diverso,  la partecipazione è fondamentale in qualsiasi relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dici niente. Essere visti per quello che si è, liberi di mostrare i lati noiosi, oltre quelli interessanti, ed essere voluti.
> 
> Non trovo noia nella serenità di queste sensazioni, l’alternarsi di eccitazione e calma, noia e interesse non solo lo trovo “la norma” ma anche proprio propedeutico all’alimentare una relazione che sia reale e completa - se è quello che si vuole, naturalmente.
> 
> ...


Il punto è sentirsi voluti per quello che si è.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono un costruttore di routine, nel senso che ci sono tutta una serie di "incombenze" che mi portano ad ingegnerizzare il tutto non solo per renderle più veloci ma sicuramente per ottimizzare al meglio il risultato. Minimo sforzo col massimo risultato. La parola routine per cui assume questo connotato.
> 
> L'esempio della guida è parzialmente sbagliato, nel senso che andare per automatismi ti permette di apprezzare il viaggio o avere spazio libero nel cervello anche per altre cose. E comunque guidare, almeno dal lato maschile, vuol dire anche divertirsi col mezzo meccanico, spingerla veloce, cesellare le curve, staccare l'accelleratore al momento giusto... ma *qui dubito tu possa capire*
> Ovviamente il tragitto casa/lavoro fatto millemila volte può sembrare la noia assoluta ma tanto il modo di guidare "ottimale" mica si può cambiare
> Non è che per sperimentare nuovi stili di guida (applicalo a tutti i campi) devi dimenticare le basi, solo grazie alle basi poi ti puoi evolvere.


Hai probabilmente ragione 
Il piacere della guida è per me potermi sentire libera di andare dove voglio e non nel sentirmi abile nel prendere le curve, abilità al servizio della libertà di spostamento e non viceversa.
Io non mi annoio mai. È un po’ come l’invidia, sono sentimenti che non provo oppure ho provato talmente raramente da non doverli fuggire.
La mente è il luogo della comprensione e della creazione di mondi.
Ho capito recentemente che alcuni chiamano noia la mancanza di ansia e tensione. Ma non soffro di ansia e la tensione non nascondo che sia eccitante, ma non la ricerco, la trovo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché con l'amante è tutto nuovo, non ci si conosce, ci si scopre.
> Anche se la routine non è l'elemento scatenante, ma il disinteresse che si crea nella coppia.
> Stare insieme sul divano a guardare un film diventa noioso se non ci si parla è uno dei due si addormenta regolarmente dopo 15 minuti.
> Se ci fossero commenti, critiche, sarebbe diverso,  la partecipazione è fondamentale in qualsiasi relazione.


Indovina a casa mia chi si addormentava?


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è sentirsi voluti per quello che si è.


Il punto è cosa si è.
La percezione di quello che mostriamo e i margini di quello che potremmo o dovremmo essere sono estremamente labili e difficilmente percepibili nella loro sostanza.

In altri termini, quando ci mettiamo con qualcuno le aspettative nel bene e nel male sono quasi sempre disattese.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Indovina a casa mia chi si addormentava?


tu


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

La routine diventa negativa solo quando cominci a non amare più ciò che fai e di conseguenza ad avvertire fastidio nella quotidianità.
Al contrario, una relazione fatta di abitudini piacevoli e anche, se vogliamo definirle così, routinarie, può anche essere appagante, permettendoti di esprimere ed essere te stesso con qualcuno che finalmente lo apprezza.
Non è la noia a determinare la crisi in una storia, ma principalmente il fastidio che la accompagna.
Ma quel fastidio è conseguenza di qualcosa che si è rotto, spesso definitivamente.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché con l'amante è tutto nuovo, non ci si conosce, ci si scopre.
> Anche se la routine non è l'elemento scatenante, ma il disinteresse che si crea nella coppia.
> Stare insieme sul divano a guardare un film diventa noioso se non ci si parla è uno dei due si addormenta regolarmente dopo 15 minuti.
> Se ci fossero commenti, critiche, sarebbe diverso,  la partecipazione è fondamentale in qualsiasi relazione.


Nel mio caso invece era mia moglie. Che continua ad addormentarsi puntualmente anche adesso.
E a partecipare relativamente poco.
Ma è sempre stata così.
Non credo sia indicativo, altrimenti sarei stato io il primo a tradirla. Per questa ed altre ragioni.


----------



## Lostris (10 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché con l'amante è tutto nuovo, non ci si conosce, ci si scopre.
> Anche se la routine non è l'elemento scatenante, ma il disinteresse che si crea nella coppia.
> Stare insieme sul divano a guardare un film diventa noioso se non ci si parla è uno dei due si addormenta regolarmente dopo 15 minuti.
> Se ci fossero commenti, critiche, sarebbe diverso,  la partecipazione è fondamentale in qualsiasi relazione.


Oddio vabbè, sul divano...
Francamente ho da sempre a che fare con persone che si addormentano.

Persone diverse, relazioni diverse, età diverse, film diversi... 

ora che ci penso la costante sono io, ma non mi piace mica la deduzione che ne esce


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

Il vecchio, la vecchia strada non saprei...
Penso che subentri la noia quando non si ha più passione, più moto di sentimento per qualcosa. Quando non hai più lo slancio, non sei attivato da nessuna motivazione.
Nelle relazioni semplicemente quando non si ama più, perchè il sentimento ti spinge sempre ad apprezzare la presenza dell'altro seppur scontata.
Oppure subentra la noia quando manca la progettualità.
Quindi in realtà è vero che la novità eccita ma nel vecchio schema di routine si apprezza la costanza, che non guasta mai.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu


No


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oddio vabbè, sul divano...
> Francamente ho da sempre a che fare con persone che si addormentano.
> 
> Persone diverse, relazioni diverse, età diverse, film diversi...
> ...


Più che altro che scegli persone...riposate  oppure bisognose di stimoli.
Nel secondo caso ci si può illudere di essere importanti perché si portano stimoli, ma, chi ne necessita, ne vuole sempre di nuovi.


----------



## Lostris (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro che scegli persone...riposate  oppure bisognose di stimoli.
> Nel secondo caso ci si può illudere di essere importanti perché si portano stimoli, ma, chi ne necessita, ne vuole sempre di nuovi.


figurati!
Che dormano!


----------



## Lara3 (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro che scegli persone...riposate  oppure bisognose di stimoli.
> Nel secondo caso ci si può illudere di essere importanti perché si portano stimoli, ma, chi ne necessita, ne vuole sempre di nuovi.


Oppure...
Semplicemente ci sono persone che hanno una vita noiosa ed altre no. Parlo delle stesse possibilità economiche.
Quindi in una convivenza ci si deve adattare alla vita dell’altro. Per amore uno può subire interessi che non lo riguardano, oppure una totale mancanza di interessi, quindi una noia mortale.
Passati i primi tempi per esempio inizia a pesare il fine settimana con il coniuge attaccato alla televisione per vedere le partite o allo stadio, oppure a fare shopping nei centri commerciali. Pesano se non sono interessi condivisi e se condizionano la vita.
Ho notato veramente che certa gente, pur avendo importanti possibilità economiche conduce una vita talmente noiosa divisa fra divano e televisione.
Se c’è un abisso fra i vari interessi di due conviventi/coniugi o uno subisce, oppure ciascuno fa per se e ci si vede 3 ore alla settimana. Quando capita. Fra il ritorno della palestra di uno e la partenza al corso di danza dell’altro.
Ho visto delle bellissime coppie che condividono molti interessi insieme. Coppie non proprio giovani; e ho notato molta soddisfazione nel rapporto di coppia, molto feeling.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oddio vabbè, sul divano...
> Francamente ho da sempre a che fare con persone che si addormentano.
> 
> Persone diverse, relazioni diverse, età diverse, film diversi...
> ...


....


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Indovina a casa mia chi si addormentava?


indovina chi a casa mia si addormentava?

direi che questo caso non lo possiamo mettere tra le statistiche significative.... a meno che la mia ex non fosse distrutta da tutto il sesso pomeridiano mentre io ero al lavoro....


----------



## Vera (10 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Oppure...
> Semplicemente ci sono persone che hanno una vita noiosa ed altre no. Parlo delle stesse possibilità economiche.
> Quindi in una convivenza ci si deve adattare alla vita dell’altro. Per amore uno può subire interessi che non lo riguardano, oppure una totale mancanza di interessi, quindi una noia mortale.
> Passati i primi tempi per esempio inizia a pesare il fine settimana con il coniuge attaccato alla televisione per vedere le partite o allo stadio, oppure a fare shopping nei centri commerciali. Pesano se non sono interessi condivisi e se condizionano la vita.
> ...


Non penso c'entrino le possibilità economiche. 
Posso annoiarmi anche se vado a passare il we, ogni settimana, in una località diversa.
Così come posso divertirmi a casa, sul divano o a fare una passeggiata al parco vicino. Sai quante cose si possono fare sul divano se sei con la persona giusta?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non penso c'entrino le possibilità economiche.
> Posso annoiarmi anche se vado a passare il we, ogni settimana, in una località diversa.
> Così come posso divertirmi a casa, sul divano o a fare una passeggiata al parco vicino. Sai quante cose si possono fare sul divano se sei con la persona giusta?


Infatti ho detto che a parità di possibilità economiche ci sono persone che hanno una vita noiosa ed altre no. 
Anche chi ha pochissime possibilità economiche se sta attaccato alla tv tutto il fine settimana, con sole, senza sole... insomma dopo che hai passato 5 ore fantastiche sul divano, meglio variare e staccarsi dal divano. Una passeggiata fuori non costa nulla.


----------



## bettypage (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La routine diventa negativa solo quando cominci a non amare più ciò che fai.


Tipo metterti le pattine appena entri i casa? Scusa... Non ho resistito.
 A parte gli scherzi credo dipenda dal vissuto che hai. Io ho alle spalle genitori molto conflittuali, ho sempre ambito a relazioni stabili e serene. A me la routine piace. Poi, che non riesca ad averla perché sono una disorganizzato cronica è un altro discorso.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tipo metterti le pattine appena entri i casa? Scusa... Non ho resistito.
> A parte gli scherzi credo dipenda dal vissuto che hai. Io ho alle spalle genitori molto conflittuali, ho sempre ambito a relazioni stabili e serene. A me la routine piace. Poi, che non riesca ad averla perché sono una disorganizzato cronica è un altro discorso.


No, in generale.
In una coppia la routine diventa insopportabile solo quando non ami più chi sta con te.


----------



## bettypage (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, in generale.
> In una coppia la routine diventa insopportabile solo quando non ami più chi sta con te.


Ma non è la routine che diventa insopportabile è la persona.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non è la routine che diventa insopportabile è la persona.


E' più facile dare la colpa alle cose che fai che al fatto di non amare più qualcuno.
Diciamo che non è il fare sempre le stesse cose che disamora, ma se sei disamorato fare sempre quelle stesse cose le rende pesanti.
Non c'è più la gioia nello stare insieme a qualcuno che le sostiene, alcune abitudini le si associano alla persona.
Anche stare sul divano. In due, come sempre.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2020)

La routine e' rassicurante, evita perdite di tempo e mette a posto l'ansia...odio chi mi scombina la mia routine, ultimamente, per via dell'età, immagino, ancor di più.


----------



## bettypage (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' più facile dare la colpa alle cose che fai che al fatto di non amare più qualcuno.
> Diciamo che non è il fare sempre le stesse cose che disamora, ma se sei disamorato fare sempre quelle stesse cose le rende pesanti.
> Non c'è più la gioia nel stare insieme a qualcuno che le sostiene.


 Ma anche viaggiare, uscire, fare paracadutismo, vela, immersioni, ballare, cantare,.. Diventa insopportabile farlo con chi  non ami più.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2020)

....effettivamente nel sesso, la maggior parte delle volte, si seguono sempre gli stessi schemi: baci, preliminari, toccamenti, palpeggiamenti, slinguazzamenti, spogliarsi, succhiarsi, leccarsi, mordersi, cunnilingus, pompini, penetrazioni, cazzo, figa, sex toys, culo, tette, bocca ........ e poi di nuovo baci, preliminari, toccamenti, palpeggiamenti, slinguazzamenti, spogliarsi, succhiarsi, leccarsi, mordersi, cunnilingus, pompini, penetrazioni, cazzo, figa, sex toys, culo, tette, bocca ........ e poi di nuovo baci, preliminari, toccamenti, palpeggiamenti, slinguazzamenti, spogliarsi, succhiarsi, leccarsi, mordersi, cunnilingus, pompini, penetrazioni, cazzo, figa, sex toys, culo, tette, bocca ........ e poi di nuovo baci, preliminari, toccamenti, palpeggiamenti, slinguazzamenti, spogliarsi, succhiarsi, leccarsi, mordersi, cunnilingus, pompini, penetrazioni, cazzo, figa, sex toys, culo, tette, bocca ........ e poi di nuovo baci, preliminari, toccamenti, palpeggiamenti, slinguazzamenti, spogliarsi, succhiarsi, leccarsi, mordersi, cunnilingus, pompini, penetrazioni, cazzo, figa, sex toys, culo, tette, bocca ........ e poi di nuovo ....vabbè che noia, avete capito


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma anche viaggiare, uscire, fare paracadutismo, vela, immersioni, ballare, cantare,.. Diventa insopportabile farlo con chi  non ami più.


Sì, anche se comunque queste attività sono già appaganti di loro, quindi ti puoi ugualmente divertire viaggiando o cantando anche con un partner con cui non c'è più corrispondenza sentimentale, basta avere quelle affinità che permettono di continuare a fare attività insieme e tutto fila liscio e spesso ci si diverte.
La cosa più difficile è proprio vivere la noia insieme a qualcuno che non ami.


----------



## bettypage (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anche se comunque queste attività sono già appaganti di loro, quindi ti puoi ugualmente divertire viaggiando o *cantando anche con un partner con cui non c'è più corrispondenza sentimentale*, *basta avere quelle affinità che permettono di continuare a fare attività insieme e tutto fila liscio e spesso ci si diverte.*
> La cosa più difficile è proprio vivere la noia insieme a qualcuno che non ami.


Bugia, Albano e Romina docet.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso invece era mia moglie. Che continua ad addormentarsi puntualmente anche adesso.
> E a partecipare relativamente poco.
> Ma è sempre stata così.
> Non credo sia indicativo, altrimenti sarei stato io il primo a tradirla. Per questa ed altre ragioni.


Io mi addormento se sto sul divano, solo la sera,motivo per cui i film che mi interessano li guardo rigorosamente seduta sulla mia sedia preferita.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Settembre 2020)

La routine , annoia/pesa quando si hanno altri grilli per la testa .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> figurati!
> Che dormano!


Per me il sonno è sacro, più del ...tiramisù


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che a parità di possibilità economiche ci sono persone che hanno una vita noiosa ed altre no.
> Anche chi ha pochissime possibilità economiche se sta attaccato alla tv tutto il fine settimana, con sole, senza sole... insomma dopo che hai passato 5 ore fantastiche sul divano, meglio variare e staccarsi dal divano. Una passeggiata fuori non costa nulla.


Ma che c’entrano le possibilità economiche?


----------



## Lostris (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c’entrano le possibilità economiche?


Ci si addormenta.
Ma vuoi mettere farlo davanti ad uno schermo di mille pollici 3D con audio tipo cinema?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c’entrano le possibilità economiche?


Avevamo un conoscente single, pieno, ma pieno di soldi. La sua vita era noiosa. Non aveva nessun interesse, qualcosa da fare. Non andava in vacanza e non aveva niente di cui parlare. 
Era un bel uomo. Credo che le donne non sopportavano il suo essere noioso. Scappavano tutte.
I suoi pochi amici anche loro lo trovavano noioso e ci scherzavano sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avevamo un conoscente single, pieno, ma pieno di soldi. La sua vita era noiosa. Non aveva nessun interesse, qualcosa da fare. Non andava in vacanza e non aveva niente di cui parlare.
> Era un bel uomo. Credo che le donne non sopportavano il suo essere noioso. Scappavano tutte.
> I suoi pochi amici anche loro lo trovavano noioso e ci scherzavano sopra.


Appunto.
Nelle relazioni tra adulti non è che bisogna portare sulle giostre.
Poi neanche i bambini ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La routine diventa negativa solo quando cominci a non amare più ciò che fai e di conseguenza ad avvertire fastidio nella quotidianità.
> Al contrario, una relazione fatta di abitudini piacevoli e anche, se vogliamo definirle così, routinarie, può anche essere appagante, permettendoti di esprimere ed essere te stesso con qualcuno che finalmente lo apprezza.
> Non è la noia a determinare la crisi in una storia, ma principalmente il fastidio che la accompagna.
> Ma quel fastidio è conseguenza di qualcosa che si è rotto, spesso definitivamente.


Questo accade anche col lavoro


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Mi sembra che confermi che il tradimento, così come la fedeltà, dipendono più dalla persona che dalla relazione.
> Non che la relazione sia indifferente, ma è una relazione tra due (minimo ) persone e viene interpretata diversamente da chi tradisce, rispetto a chi non lo fa.
> I motivi di chi tradisce risiedono anche nella interpretazione della routine come noia e come freddo vuoto relazionale. Per altri è rassicurante.
> ...


Da un amante ci si sente valorizzati solo per la parte meno "vera" di sè.  Intendo l'attenzione per la fisicità, l'esteriorità, per posture più o meno controllate con i tempi di frequentazione perlopiù studiati; poco spazio per la spontaneità se non nel sesso. E' l'elemento "novità" che alimenta il fuoco della relazione, l'essere visti con altri occhi che magari rimandano un'immagine anche migliorata della realtà, é un gioco di specchi spesso.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché con l'amante è tutto nuovo, non ci si conosce, ci si scopre.
> Anche se la routine non è l'elemento scatenante, ma il disinteresse che si crea nella coppia.
> Stare insieme sul divano a guardare un film diventa noioso se non ci si parla è uno dei due si addormenta regolarmente dopo 15 minuti.
> Se ci fossero commenti, critiche, sarebbe diverso,  la partecipazione è fondamentale in qualsiasi relazione.


La fortuna che ho è esattamente quella di stupire ed essere stupita, dopo tanti anni, dagli scambi con mio marito. Mi sorprende spesso con le sue riflessioni/considerazioni e credo lo stesso succeda a lui. Sarà che prima di lui ho avuto un matrimonio veramente di emme in cui tutto era lasciato al caso, in cui non c'erano orari per nulla nè stabilità economica se non quella di cui mi occupavo io, ma la routine di questi anni la trovo appagante. (forse lui un po' meno visto che ad un certo punto si è fatto un giro al luna park  )




Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è sentirsi voluti per quello che si è.


Si,  rimpallarsi spesso valutazioni reciproche su quello che si è, se fatto senza recriminazioni o pretese di cambiamenti assurde, può risultare parecchio utile per migliorarsi e smussare qualche spigolo.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Da un amante ci si sente valorizzati solo per la parte meno "vera" di sè.  Intendo l'attenzione per la fisicità, l'esteriorità, per posture più o meno controllate con i tempi di frequentazione perlopiù studiati; poco spazio per la spontaneità se non nel sesso.


Beh.. Dipende
Nel senso.. Dipende dal tipo di relazione che si instaura, e dal tipo di persone con cui si instaura


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Dipende
> Nel senso.. Dipende dal tipo di relazione che si instaura, e dal tipo di persone con cui si instaura


Si, certo, parlo per quello che ho vissuto io e che noto negli altri, ma la vedo dura una relazione fra amanti impostata sul riconoscimento reciproco del sè più autentico.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si, certo, parlo per quello che ho vissuto io e che noto negli altri, ma la vedo dura una relazione fra amanti impostata sul riconoscimento reciproco del sè più autentico.


Ti dirò, io alle impostazioni ci credo molto poco, col senno di poi.

Nel senso.. Si parte per far castagne, e ci si ritrova a cogliere mirtilli

Certo, come ogni relazione c'è una scintilla scatenante, e in questi contesti va da sé che  una attrazione fisica ci sia (che poi è pure complicato per me parlare di attrazione fisica in senso stretto, perchè è più probabilmente una miscela di varie componenti)

Anche parlare di autenticità la vedo dura

Nel senso che anche nella "recita" da femme fatàle di un pomeriggio da parte  di una casalinga tranquilla e morigerata, vedo componenti di autenticità.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Da un amante ci si sente valorizzati solo per la parte meno "vera" di sè.  Intendo l'attenzione per la fisicità, l'esteriorità, per posture più o meno controllate con i tempi di frequentazione perlopiù studiati; poco spazio per la spontaneità se non nel sesso. E' l'elemento "novità" che alimenta il fuoco della relazione, l'essere visti con altri occhi che magari rimandano un'immagine anche migliorata della realtà, é un gioco di specchi


Mi lascia sempre un po’ così leggere cose come queste
Non mi ci ritrovo
Probabilmente faccio l’esatto contrario. Mostro alla persona con cui ho una relazione me stessa. Non mi preoccupo di mostrarmi al meglio o come non sono
Dall’altra parte ricevo la medesima cosa È per me è fondamentale in una relazione che sia così


----------



## Marjanna (11 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi lascia sempre un po’ così leggere cose come queste
> Non mi ci ritrovo
> Probabilmente faccio l’esatto contrario. Mostro alla persona con cui ho una relazione me stessa. Non mi preoccupo di mostrarmi al meglio o come non sono
> Dall’altra parte ricevo la medesima cosa È per me è fondamentale in una relazione che sia così


Nel vostro modo diverso di porvi io non ci vedo niente che riguardi "le amanti" ma semplicemente come si pongono diversamente le donne davanti una persona che gli piace.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi lascia sempre un po’ così leggere cose come queste
> Non mi ci ritrovo
> Probabilmente faccio l’esatto contrario. Mostro alla persona con cui ho una relazione me stessa. Non mi preoccupo di mostrarmi al meglio o come non sono
> Dall’altra parte ricevo la medesima cosa È per me è fondamentale in una relazione che sia così


Forse ha ragione @Marjanna, ognuna di noi riporta come vive o ha vissuto le cose, fermo restando che trattasi di visioni personali e solo di quelle. Per quanto mi riguarda non è che mi celassi ponendomi in maniera defilata rispetto ad un occhio autentico, è solo che (è una mia fissazione, me ne rendo conto) l'idea di una fisicità al top ha sempre comandato, perciò non riesco a prescindere da essa nel discorso.
Che poi col tempo ci si scopra ci sta, mi riferivo più che altro all'inizio della relazione. Mi ricordo che quando iniziai a vedermi con mio marito nel bel mezzo dell'Italia, per due anni e ogni week end che ci si vedeva facevo dei preparativi assurdi per presentarmi al massimo dello splendore


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Settembre 2020)

@Ioeimiei100rossetti 

La fortuna che ho è esattamente quella di stupire ed essere stupita, dopo tanti anni, dagli scambi con mio marito. Mi sorprende spesso con le sue riflessioni/considerazioni e credo lo stesso succeda a lui. Sarà che prima di lui ho avuto un matrimonio veramente di emme in cui tutto era lasciato al caso, in cui non c'erano orari per nulla nè stabilità economica se non quella di cui mi occupavo io, ma la routine di questi anni la trovo appagante. (forse lui un po' meno visto che ad un certo punto si è fatto un giro al luna park
[/QUOTE]
Per te andava tutto bene, tu eri soddisfatta, hai scoperto di cosa lui era insoddisfatto?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Forse ha ragione @Marjanna, ognuna di noi riporta come vive o ha vissuto le cose, fermo restando che trattasi di visioni personali e solo di quelle. Per quanto mi riguarda non è che mi celassi ponendomi in maniera defilata rispetto ad un occhio autentico, è solo che (è una mia fissazione, me ne rendo conto) l'idea di una fisicità al top ha sempre comandato, perciò non riesco a prescindere da essa nel discorso.
> Che poi col tempo ci si scopra ci sta, mi riferivo più che altro all'inizio della relazione. Mi ricordo che quando iniziai a vedermi con mio marito nel bel mezzo dell'Italia, per due anni e ogni week end che ci si vedeva facevo dei preparativi assurdi per presentarmi al massimo dello splendore


Ecco mi piace mostrarmi al meglio e mi piace vedere che se non ne ho voglia e mi presento diversamente dall’altra parte non percepisco cambio nel desiderio
Se così non fosse non proseguirei la relazione


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco mi piace mostrarmi al meglio e mi piace vedere che se non ne ho voglia e mi presento diversamente dall’altra parte non percepisco cambio nel desiderio
> Se così non fosse non proseguirei la relazione


Questo denota una forte sicurezza nei tuoi mezzi, cosa che ai tempi io non avevo. Ora forse sono messa meglio, forse 

Mi viene in mente, un po' a sproposito, un tipo che si sdilinguava in inviti e complimenti quando mi vedeva in tiro e che non mi filava di pezza quando non lo ero: occupava il sottoscala nella piramide della mia considerazione maschile


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel senso che anche nella "recita" da femme fatàle di un pomeriggio da parte  di una casalinga tranquilla e morigerata, vedo componenti di autenticità.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.


Io no, la vedo una recita puerile. Se sei femme fatale lo sei sempre, anche in ciabatte.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Io no, la vedo una recita puerile. Se sei femme fatale lo sei sempre, anche in ciabatte.


Reciti una parte che ti piace e ti rappresenta, anche se non ottieni sempre i risultati sperati.
Non devi essere femme fatàle per immaginarti tale.
Ai corsi di burlesque ho visto di tutto.
Ma tutto aveva un senso.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Questo denota una forte sicurezza nei tuoi mezzi, cosa che ai tempi io non avevo. Ora forse sono messa meglio, forse
> 
> Mi viene in mente, un po' a sproposito, un tipo che si sdilinguava in inviti e complimenti quando mi vedeva in tiro e che non mi filava di pezza quando non lo ero: occupava il sottoscala nella piramide della mia considerazione maschile


Non penso sia una questione di sicurezza. Non penso di averne così tanta 
Ma se piaccio a un uomo voglio piacergli per come sono non per un’immagine che costruisco per piacere o compiacere. Idem per il carattere o per le idee
Non sono mai stata una che compiace o nega parti di se che possono essere non gradite. A 50 anni poi sono diventata anche peggio. La fortuna è trovare chi la pensa come noi e si comporta di conseguenza 
Poi anche a me piace mettermi giù da guerra qualche volta ma è chiaro a entrambi il significato di quel momento


----------



## Skorpio (11 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Reciti una parte che ti piace e ti rappresenta, anche se non ottieni sempre i risultati sperati.
> Non devi essere femme fatàle per immaginarti tale.
> Ai corsi di burlesque ho visto di tutto.
> Ma tutto aveva un senso.


È così

"autentico" è ciò che discende direttamente da te.

se in casa ogni sera alle 19  sei in tuta e ciabatte sei autentica, se una volta al mese dopo cena ti metti tutta in tiro per andare a ballare, sei autentica.

Sono due modi di essere che discendono direttamente dalla persona, autentici appunto 

L'equivoco è più che altro in chi vede quella in ciabatte o quella tutta tirata, e pensa che sia così h24 365 giorni l'anno

Sono questi equivoci la fonte di enormi sorprese, in positivo e anche in negativo


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2021)

È così appagante e rassicurante avere una routine, anzi due, a cui dedicarsi.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I motivi di chi tradisce risiedono anche nella interpretazione della routine come noia e come freddo vuoto relazionale. Per altri è rassicurante.


Da giovincello (quindi qualche decade fa  ) ho sempre pensato che la molla al tradimento fosse attivata dall'attrazione fisica...dalla irresistibile tentazione di esplorare un nuovo corpo.
Da un bel po, mi sono reso conto di come la cartuccia "fisica" sia quella meno usata nella pistola del tradimento. Di frequente  ho visto tradire con amanti nettamente più brutti/e del compagno/a ufficiale. Nettamente secondo i miei canoni . chiariamo.

Non ho moltissimi esempi di tradimenti altrui....probabilemente (ed ovviamente) perchè parlarne in giro forse non è una strategia lungimirante 
però, di quelli a me noti, ho sempre trovato un fattor comune per quanto riguarda le aspettative, nel tempo disattese, da parte del coniuge che ha spinto il traditore a voler colmare queste lacune in altri lidi. 
Saranno questi quelli che @Brunetta colloca nei sofferenti di vuoto relazionale, asfissiati dalla noiosa routine ?
Mi sa di si...


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È così appagante e rassicurante avere una routine, anzi due, a cui dedicarsi.


le seconde routine, intese come sequenza ripetitiva (e prevedibile) di azioni, per me, vanno fortemente evitate.

Nel senso che quando diventano routine, cala l'attenzione, si fanno le cose in automatico (come guidare l'auto per la 13453 volta nel tragitto casa-lavoro), si commettono leggerezze e ti trovi nei casini.

Parlo da persona che sa come la pensa il proprio coniuge sul tradimento.
Per chi vive, ad esempio, una coppia aperta, allora la seconda o terza routine potrebbero tranquillamente essere rassicuranti. 
Ma qui si parte con ipotesi diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Da giovincello (quindi qualche decade fa  ) ho sempre pensato che la molla al tradimento fosse attivata dall'attrazione fisica...dalla irresistibile tentazione di esplorare un nuovo corpo.
> Da un bel po, mi sono reso conto di come la cartuccia "fisica" sia quella meno usata nella pistola del tradimento. Di frequente  ho visto tradire con amanti nettamente più brutti/e del compagno/a ufficiale. Nettamente secondo i miei canoni . chiariamo.
> 
> Non ho moltissimi esempi di tradimenti altrui....probabilemente (ed ovviamente) perchè parlarne in giro forse non è una strategia lungimirante
> ...


L’attrazione fisica passa anche per la testa quindi il fatto che l’amante possa essere meno  bello del coniuge è una cosa che non dovrebbe stupire. È proprio una cosa che non mi domanderei se fossi tradita


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’attrazione fisica passa anche per la testa quindi il fatto che l’amante possa essere meno  bello del coniuge è una cosa che non dovrebbe stupire. È proprio una cosa che non mi domanderei se fossi tradita


Infatti.
Ho chiarito che era una giustificazione che mi davo a 18 anni.
A 50 la penso diversamente. Molto.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> le seconde routine, intese come sequenza ripetitiva (e prevedibile) di azioni, per me, vanno fortemente evitate.
> 
> Nel senso che quando diventano routine, cala l'attenzione, si fanno le cose in automatico (come guidare l'auto per la 13453 volta nel tragitto casa-lavoro), si commettono leggerezze e ti trovi nei casini.
> 
> ...


Terza e’ troppo, preferisco averne due.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Terza e’ troppo, preferisco averne due.


io nn ci riuscirei ad arrivare a quel punto. Intendo a far diventare di routine una storia parallela.
Se inciampo strada facendo è perchè mi attira la novità, il gusto della scoperta di un altro corpo, nuove imprevedibili reazioni.
Poi la novità sparisce abbastanza presto, il prezzo da pagare per sostenere una storia clandestina (bugie, incastri, attenzione elevata...) inizia ad essere sentito alto.
Ed ecco che arriva, per me, velocemente, il punto in cui i costi superano i benefici e si tronca.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Da giovincello (quindi qualche decade fa  ) ho sempre pensato che la molla al tradimento fosse attivata dall'attrazione fisica...dalla irresistibile tentazione di esplorare un nuovo corpo.
> Da un bel po, mi sono reso conto di come la cartuccia "fisica" sia quella meno usata nella pistola del tradimento. Di frequente  ho visto tradire con amanti nettamente più brutti/e del compagno/a ufficiale. Nettamente secondo i miei canoni . chiariamo.
> 
> Non ho moltissimi esempi di tradimenti altrui....probabilemente (ed ovviamente) perchè parlarne in giro forse non è una strategia lungimirante
> ...


Anch’io avevo i tuoi pregiudizi.
In realtà si cerca solo diversità.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io nn ci riuscirei ad arrivare a quel punto. Intendo a far diventare di routine una storia parallela.
> Se inciampo strada facendo è perchè mi attira la novità, il gusto della scoperta di un altro corpo, nuove imprevedibili reazioni.
> Poi la novità sparisce abbastanza presto, il prezzo da pagare per sostenere una storia clandestina (bugie, incastri, attenzione elevata...) inizia ad essere sentito alto.
> Ed ecco che arriva, per me, velocemente, il punto in cui i costi superano i benefici e si tronca.


Dipende da come vivi le storie


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Io devo ancora capire QUALE sarebbe, la routine con l'amante. Capisco quello di cui si è discusso in passato qui dentro. Vale a dire la routine che in un certo modo "appesantisce"  (per alcuni è così a quanto pare) il resto, i momenti belli con il coniuge, eccetera. Che fa magari essere stanchi, o con la testa altrove. Ma la routine con l'amante che cos'è?  Mica ci sono gli adempimenti da sbrigare, problemi familiari da risolvere, liti su dove trascorrere le vacanze e via dicendo.... Credo che di base ci sia il piacere reciproco dello stare insieme,  manca solo una routine in assenza di qualsiasi impegno....


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io devo ancora capire QUALE sarebbe, la routine con l'amante. Capisco quello di cui si è discusso in passato qui dentro. Vale a dire la routine che in un certo modo "appesantisce"  (per alcuni è così a quanto pare) il resto, i momenti belli con il coniuge, eccetera. Che fa magari essere stanchi, o con la testa altrove. Ma la routine con l'amante che cos'è?  Mica ci sono gli adempimenti da sbrigare, problemi familiari da risolvere, liti su dove trascorrere le vacanze e via dicendo.... Credo che di base ci sia il piacere reciproco dello stare insieme,  manca solo una routine in assenza di qualsiasi impegno....


Infatti, è quello che mi chiedevo anch'io. Se si vive di routine anche con l'amante, cosa te la tieni a fare? Due maroni


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti, è quello che mi chiedevo anch'io. Se si vive di routine anche con l'amante, cosa te la tieni a fare? Due maroni


Sono in effetti misteri eh. Cioè: anche se fosse (è per alcuni non è così) un giorno fisso a settimana, metti anche due ore, davvero rientra nella routine? Io posso arrivare a immaginare (mai stato così per me, ma lo posso immaginare) chi considera routine toh.... una palestra. Ci va solo per smaltire chili di troppo ma se non avesse quelli non ci andrebbe. La piglia come un medicinale. Ma un amante non è un medicinale.


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in effetti misteri eh. Cioè: anche se fosse (è per alcuni non è così) un giorno fisso a settimana, metti anche due ore, davvero rientra nella routine? Io posso arrivare a immaginare (mai stato così per me, ma lo posso immaginare) chi considera routine toh.... una palestra. Ci va solo per smaltire chili di troppo ma se non avesse quelli non ci andrebbe. La piglia come un medicinale. Ma un amante non è un medicinale.


opinabile


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> opinabile


Vabbè. Non stavo a calcolare i casi disperati.


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in effetti misteri eh. Cioè: anche se fosse (è per alcuni non è così) un giorno fisso a settimana, metti anche due ore, davvero rientra nella routine? Io posso arrivare a immaginare (mai stato così per me, ma lo posso immaginare) chi considera routine toh.... una palestra. Ci va solo per smaltire chili di troppo ma se non avesse quelli non ci andrebbe. La piglia come un medicinale. Ma un amante non è un medicinale.


Ogni mercoledì dalle 15 alle 16 
A me passerebbe la fantasia.


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ogni mercoledì dalle 15 alle 16
> A me passerebbe la fantasia.


È vero, ma alcuni non possono fare diversamente. Io penso che in ogni caso debba esserci il piacere, fosse anche per due ore il mercoledì, ma di qui a pensare a una routine ne passerebbe. Né "sicura", né "noiosa". Mancano gli elementi sia per darla per scontata, sia per considerarla un dovere. O almeno dovrebbero mancare. Credo. Da single, dovessi considerare routinario un rapporto con uno sposato.... no, credo che sarei nella cacca, anche solo a pensarlo


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> È vero, ma alcuni non possono fare diversamente. Io penso che in ogni caso debba esserci il piacere, fosse anche per due ore il mercoledì, ma di qui a pensare a una routine ne passerebbe. Né "sicura", né "noiosa". Mancano gli elementi sia per darla per scontata, sia per considerarla un dovere. O almeno dovrebbero mancare. Credo. Da single, dovessi considerare routinario un rapporto con uno sposato.... no, credo che sarei nella cacca, anche solo a pensarlo


È un po' come quelli che fanno sesso con il marito/moglie il sabato sera perché il giorno dopo non si lavora


----------



## Ulisse (5 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ogni mercoledì dalle 15 alle 16
> A me passerebbe la fantasia.


In genere è il venerdì dalle 20-22 oppure 21-23. Orario partita calcetto.
Ogni tanto, un'ora addizionale con la scusa della birretta post partita.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Aprile 2021)

Appunto.. così diventa routine....


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende da come vivi le storie


Esatto Nocciola del mio cuore...e‘ così bello è gratificante avere un‘amichetta del cuore pluriennale...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> In genere è il venerdì dalle 20-22 oppure 21-23. Orario partita calcetto.
> Ogni tanto, un'ora addizionale con la scusa della birretta post partita.


Io a quelle ore di solito lavo i piatti o esco a camminare.
Con l’amante prediligo la mattina o il primo pomeriggio. 
La sera si fa il coniuge e il genitore, tranne quando vado via per lavoro e quindi abbiamo le notti per noi.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2021)

Ma vere la stessa/o amante per tanto tempo diventa routine ... La novità dov'è??


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto.. così diventa routine....


Ma la routine lo fa l’orario?
Chi se ne frega se ti vedo sempre alla stessa ora. L’importante è che lo stare insieme sia sempre appagante per entrambi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma vere la stessa/o amante per tanto tempo diventa routine ... La novità dov'è??


Se diventa routine non lo hai per tanto tempo. 
Se una relazione dura é perché è appagante se no  che senso ha?


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se diventa routine non lo hai per tanto tempo.
> Se una relazione dura é perché è appagante se no  che senso ha?


Cosa è per te Appagante? Spiega? 
Per esempio .. 
Ho un carissimo amico "scapolone" che non riesce a stare con una donna fissa per più di un anno , per lui è appagante cambiare sempre ... Dice sempre che se avesse voluto una relazione duratura si sarebbe sposato ..


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la routine lo fa l’orario?
> Chi se ne frega se ti vedo sempre alla stessa ora. L’importante è che lo stare insieme sia sempre appagante per entrambi


La routine può farla anche l'orario. Ho degli orari da rispettare per il lavoro, se gli avessi anche per l'amore ed il sesso, non la vivrei bene. Per me. Per te, fortunatamente, no.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Con una delle mie amanti, ci siamo frequentati per 13 anni, dal 2003 al 2015. Mai un giorno l’ho considerata routine (negativa) eppure in 13 anni ci siamo visti parecchio. 
Era invece una piacevolissima routine.
Chissa come sta è un po’ che non la sento.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa è per te Appagante? Spiega?
> Per esempio ..
> Ho un carissimo amico "scapolone" che non riesce a stare con una donna fissa per più di un anno , per lui è appagante cambiare sempre ... Dice sempre che se avesse voluto una relazione duratura si sarebbe sposato ..


Stare bene con quella persona nei momenti in  cui sto con lui. Il tempo aumenta la conoscenza e la complicità. E finché c’è desiderio complicità e piacere nello stare insieme le storie vanno avanti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la routine lo fa l’orario?
> Chi se ne frega se ti vedo sempre alla stessa ora. L’importante è che lo stare insieme sia sempre appagante per entrambi


La routine ammazza..
Almeno a me...
Io non posso avere l amante allo stesso giorno e stessa ora ..
Cazzo è un antibiotico?
E se a qualcuno non va bene il mio ragionamento...
Si ...fotta
Chi mi vuole mi deve volere...
Perché non può stare senza me...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stare bene con quella persona nei momenti in  cui sto con lui. Il tempo aumenta la conoscenza e la complicità. E finché c’è desiderio complicità e piacere nello stare insieme le storie vanno avanti


A prescindere dagli orari.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La routine ammazza..
> Almeno a me...
> Io non posso avere l amante allo stesso giorno e stessa ora ..
> Cazzo è un antibiotico?
> ...


Hai una gran autostima 
Io non mi sento un premio per nessuno e spero che chiunque possa vivere senza di me o non lo apprezzerei come personaHo proprio un’altra idea delle relazioni, di qualunque natura siano. Mi piacciono i rapporti alla pari


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai una gran autostima
> Io non mi sento un premio per nessuno e spero che chiunque possa vivere senza di me o non lo apprezzerei come personaHo proprio un’altra idea delle relazioni, di qualunque natura siano. Mi piacciono i rapporti alla pari


Gia...sai che ansia se no?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Gia...sai che ansia se no?


Da ossigeno


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da ossigeno


Che tra l’altro in sto periodo non ce n’è troppo in giro....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai una gran autostima
> Io non mi sento un premio per nessuno e spero che chiunque possa vivere senza di me o non lo apprezzerei come personaHo proprio un’altra idea delle relazioni, di qualunque natura siano. Mi piacciono i rapporti alla pari


Si infatti...
Ma ognuno è fatto a suo modo...
Io sono così...
O mi vuoi o non mi vuoi...
E cmq...non sono un premio...
Sono fatta così...
Non sono un giocattolo...
Ma ovviamente...qua passa il peggio di me...ormai l ho capito...
Veramente...qua esce quella che non sono...
O meglio esce solo una parte..la parte migliore...resta ... nascosta...e meno male


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si infatti...
> Ma ognuno è fatto a suo modo...
> Io sono così...
> O mi vuoi o non mi vuoi...
> ...


Non passa il peggio di te. Passi tu per come ti descrivi 
Anche il fatto che ribadisci di non essere un giocattolo. Perché chi pensa di esserlo? 
Condivido anche il mi vuoi o non mi vuoi. C’è qualcuno che sta con qualcuno che non lo vuole? 
Semplicemente ognuno ha esigenze diverse 
Io non riuscirei mai a pensare che qualcuno non possa vivere senza di me mentre a te farebbe piacere 
Non c’è un giusto o sbagliato. 
Solo modi diversi di vivere un rapporto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

Ma la diversità è diversità di persona e di relazione, non di orario.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non passa il peggio di te. Passi tu per come ti descrivi
> Anche il fatto che ribadisci di non essere un giocattolo. Perché chi pensa di esserlo?
> Condivido anche il mi vuoi o non mi vuoi. C’è qualcuno che sta con qualcuno che non lo vuole?
> Semplicemente ognuno ha esigenze diverse
> ...


Mi sembra proprio un concetto ridicolo.
Si vive dopo lutti strazianti e insopportabili, figuriamoci se non si può fare a meno di un amante.


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non passa il peggio di te. Passi tu per come ti descrivi
> Anche il fatto che ribadisci di non essere un giocattolo. Perché chi pensa di esserlo?
> Condivido anche il mi vuoi o non mi vuoi. C’è qualcuno che sta con qualcuno che non lo vuole?
> Semplicemente ognuno ha esigenze diverse
> ...


Condivido tutto ed aggiungo che, personalmente, mi fa storcere il naso la frase "Io sono fatta così".


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il titolo già dice tutto, ma mi spiego maglio. Se anche dovesse sembrare che abbia scelto la sezione sbagliata... preferire restasse qui.
> 
> Il nostro cervello è costruito per funzionare in economia e per farlo deve creare automatismi. Pensiamo a come guidiamo senza pensare a quali pedali premere e quando cambiare o a come ci spostiamo per fare le attività di casa o la routine mattutina.
> Anche nelle relazioni le routine ci rassicurano e le abitudini sono le modalità più efficienti.
> ...


Credo in linea assolutamente generale, che ci sia una propensione naturale alla innovazione 

Spesso modelli nuovi anche di macchinari, ma anche di come si fa la fila per pagare il ticket, sono oggettivamente peggiori dei precedenti 

Ogni anno quando c'è da rinnovare la pay tv per vedere le partite, cambiano tutto e non ci capisci più un cazzo 

Hanno messo da poco quella regola di merda che il portiere può mettere in gioco la palla anche dentro l'area, e hanno sfregiato a morte un certo tipo di gioco 

Perché? 

Perché bisogna cambiare

La comunità europea ti finanzia un sacco di soldi se fai progetti progetti progetti.. Cose nuove, innovazione 

Ma se uno fa un progetto per tappare i buchi della strada che se ci finisce uno scooter si ammazza il conducente, quello.. Bleah.. 
Pagatelo da te, ma che cagata, ma che idea del cazzo

Ma l'essere umano è un po' questo 

Ha bisogno di sognare, mentre inciampa nella buca 

Se togli il sogno, togli tutto 

È cosi
È sempre stato cosi
È sarà sempre cosi

Ah buona Pasqua


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La routine ammazza..
> Almeno a me...
> Io non posso avere l amante allo stesso giorno e stessa ora ..
> Cazzo è un antibiotico?
> ...


Non può stare senza di te....... 
Il tuo appagamento sta proprio in questo. 
A te non interessa chi, ma come ti desidera, a te fa piacere sapere che dipende da te, non può stare senza di te. 
Senso di dominazione


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La routine ammazza..
> Almeno a me...
> Io non posso avere l amante allo stesso giorno e stessa ora ..
> Cazzo è un antibiotico?
> ...


Bello bellissimo, ma è un'illusione 
La prova del nove? Tu abbandoneresti la tua posizione di moglie all'interno della tua famiglia?  Domanda semplice semplice. E tieni pure conto che esistono le separazioni ANCHE a dimostrazione che si può fare a meno di chiunque. Per un amante basta molto meno. Anche a me tendenzialmente non piacerebbe avere un "orario" fisso. Ma poi (e sono single, eh) se un amante mi proponesse di vederci.... toh.... il lunedì sera, la risposta sarebbe "mi spiace, ma non posso". E sono single, e attualmente disoccupata (Quindi potenzialmente con un sacco di tempo in più). Quando finalmente troverò un lavoro, dovessi avere una relazione con uno impegnato, sarà giocoforza una questione di incastri. E non è detto che l'incastro non riesca in un determinato giorno, a una determinata ora. La clandestinità in questo non aiuta. Dubito che uno sposato peraltro, anche alla lunga, si farebbe vedere volentieri in giro con me in frangenti per così dire non riservati (toh.... al parco con mio figlio, piuttosto che a cena con figli e amici). Di qui che capisco un po' la "tristezza" di un orario fisso, ma immagino l'impossibilità di fare diversamente. Poi c'è chi ha più tempo e chi meno. Chi trova l'amante al lavoro, o dietro casa. Chi è nelle condizioni di rubare una mezz'ora al quotidiano e chi no. Mi farebbe più dispiacere restare in fervente attesa che l'amante si liberi all'ultimo minuto, come "base" del rapporto. Però di lì a immaginare di non poter fare a meno di lui.... è illusorio. E pericoloso  Più pericoloso per un single. Perché TU, terminata la tua visita all'amante, torni contenta dalla tua famiglia. Magari ti mancherà un pochino lui, ma hai la tua vita altrove  Un single coinvolto allo stesso modo che in teoria dici tu (non so fare a meno di....) è a rischio di scontrarsi.... con una ben dura realtà. Che poi è una realtà con cui ci si può scontrare anche con il coniuge. Ancora più duramente. "Non so fare a meno di....", nel quotidiano, può risultare asfissiante. Se dovessi vedere un amante (come tale occupato) perché "non so fare a meno di lui" avrei pensieri enormi, per la testa. D'altro canto capisco (perché tendo a dare tutto se mi importa veramente di una persona) che è un bel problema, per me. Ma come ho già detto, è un problema che vorrei vivere, per vedere ANCHE.... come me ne esco . Se aggiusterei il tiro, se lascerei, se mi farei andar bene compromessi perché QUELLA è la persona che voglio.... non lo so . Me la dovrei vivere. In ogni caso che sia una scopamicizia o che sia qualcosa (per me) più importante, la routine è ben altro comunque. Non c'è vera routine senza impegno (anche solo presunto, se del caso). E dove non c'è impegno basta niente per spezzare la routine. E molto spesso ciò che la spezza non è certo una novità pensata per la coppia...succede anche col matrimonio, ma gli intenti sono spesso ben diversi, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Soprattutto uno/a che dice “non posso fare a meno di te” nel migliore dei casi è un bugiardo, nel peggiore un ossessivo che potrebbe diventare uno/a stalker e diventare pericoloso a vari livelli.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la routine lo fa l’orario?
> Chi se ne frega se ti vedo sempre alla stessa ora. L’importante è che lo stare insieme sia sempre appagante per entrambi


L'orario/giorno fisso a lungo andare mina il mio interesse. Inizio a mollare la presa. Non ci posso fare niente.
Sicuramente, come diceva qualcuno di voi, questo dipende da come vivi la relazione. Da quello che ne ottieni o cerchi.
Nel mio caso, non sono mai partito con le aspettative di passarci il resto della vita insieme ne di considerarli dei colpi di fulmine per i quali stravolgi tutti i tuoi affetti.
Altrettanto sicuro sono di essere stato fortunato a non cambiare approccio strada facendo perchè non sarei stato il primo (e nemmno l'ultimo) che parte con una storia di solo sesso e si ritrova con la rosa in bocca, chitarra e cantante al seguito per dichiarare il suo amore all'amante affacciata dal balcone con la moglie che nel frattempo sta dall'avvocato.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Se diventa routine non lo hai per tanto tempo.
> Se una relazione dura é perché è appagante se no  che senso ha?


E' qua che non vi/ti seguo. Mia colpa.
Se una tale relazione è appagante e duratura nel tempo..e parlo di lustri...come fa a non decollare ulteriormente e diventare questa la relazione ufficiale. 
Se è così consolidata, non può essere solo il sesso il pilastro su cui si poggia quindi mi aspetto che, se nn uno dei due, addirittura entrambi vogliano viverla a tutto tondo.
Veramente nn riesco a capire come si possa ritenere appagante e soddisfacente una relazione clandestina "monogama"di lungo corso, relegata a scampoli di tempo rubati alla vita ufficiale. Come un uccellino nascosto dietro il ramo che vive di briciole ed attende trepidamente che la massaia ne faccia cadere qualcuna dalla tovaglia.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stare bene con quella persona nei momenti in  cui sto con lui. Il tempo aumenta la conoscenza e la complicità. *E finché c’è desiderio complicità e piacere nello stare insieme le storie vanno avanti*


Certo che stai bene altrimenti chi te lo fa fare.
Desiderio e complicità sono un brutto mix per la coppia ufficiale 
Piccola indagine?? 
Devo ancora trovare una donna che è delusa sessualmete dall'amante .
Mentre ho colleghi che  ogni tanto degrinano la malcapitata di turno e la scaricano subito.. 
Perché questa differenza??


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non può stare senza di te.......
> Il tuo appagamento sta proprio in questo.
> A te non interessa chi, ma come ti desidera, a te fa piacere sapere che dipende da te, non può stare senza di te.
> Senso di dominazione


Tutto quello che mai ho cercato in una amante.
Ste scenate melodrammatiche non fanno per me.
Ho vissuto una relazione così...vade retro satana, era più il tempo passato a indagare su cosa faceva l’altro che quello passato a godere.
Ma peppiacere, già la vita è in salita di suo.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto uno/a che dice “non posso fare a meno di te” nel migliore dei casi è un bugiardo, nel peggiore un ossessivo che potrebbe diventare uno/a stalker e diventare pericoloso a vari livelli.


Paura!
Al limite più coerente dire non posso fare a meno della fica, tra le quali c’è anche la tua. 
O del pisello naturalmente.
Una volta me lo dissero pure.
Naturalmente Era ed è tuttora felicemente sposata.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'orario/giorno fisso a lungo andare mina il mio interesse. Inizio a mollare la presa. Non ci posso fare niente.
> Sicuramente, come diceva qualcuno di voi, questo dipende da come vivi la relazione. Da quello che ne ottieni o cerchi.
> Nel mio caso, non sono mai partito con le aspettative di passarci il resto della vita insieme ne di considerarli dei colpi di fulmine per i quali stravolgi tutti i tuoi affetti.
> Altrettanto sicuro sono di essere stato fortunato a non cambiare approccio strada facendo perchè non sarei stato il primo (e nemmno l'ultimo) che parte con una storia di solo sesso e si ritrova con la rosa in bocca, chitarra e cantante al seguito per dichiarare il suo amore all'amante affacciata dal balcone con la moglie che nel frattempo sta dall'avvocato.
> ...


Mai pensato che sia solo il sesso a tenere insieme una relazione 
Allo stesso tempo non vuole dire che ci sia amore o progettualità. Si sta bene in quella situazione e con quella persona. Poi ognuno ha la sua vita, i suoi impegni, le sue priorità . Io la vivo come un’aggiunta solo positiva alla mia vita. Non vedo perché rinunciarci fino a quando continua a essere così 
Non credo nemmeno sia così facile trovare qualcuno con cui si è in sintonia senza avere patemi ecc ecc.
La monogamia in una relazione non la prendo in considerazione. Non la chiedo e non la prometto. Poi magari c’è ma non è un obbligo per nessuno



oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che stai bene altrimenti chi te lo fa fare.
> Desiderio e complicità sono un brutto mix per la coppia ufficiale
> Piccola indagine??
> Devo ancora trovare una donna che è delusa sessualmete dall'amante .
> ...


Non lo so. Trovo assurdo essere delusa dall’amante sessualmente. Che senso ha ?



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tutto quello che mai ho cercato in una amante.
> Ste scenate melodrammatiche non fanno per me.
> Ho vissuto una relazione così...vade retro satana, era più il tempo passato a indagare su cosa faceva l’altro che quello passato a godere.
> Ma peppiacere, già la vita è in salita di suo.


Straquoto


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto uno/a che dice “non posso fare a meno di te” nel migliore dei casi è un bugiardo, nel peggiore un ossessivo che potrebbe diventare uno/a stalker e diventare pericoloso a vari livelli.


Molto più "terra terra" se ti accorgi che vorresti al tuo fianco una persona arrivi al punto di valutare di volercela veramente, al tuo fianco. Altrimenti sono fregnacce che racconti per spezzare ben altra "routine"


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Molto più "terra terra" se ti accorgi che vorresti al tuo fianco una persona arrivi al punto di valutare di volercela veramente, al tuo fianco. Altrimenti sono fregnacce che racconti per spezzare ben altra "routine"


Però io penso siano due cose profondamente diverse 

"non poter fare a meno" nella testa di chi lo dice, non credo significhi "vorrei vivere sotto lo stesso tetto" o cose simili


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però io penso siano due cose profondamente diverse
> 
> "non poter fare a meno" nella testa di chi lo dice, non credo significhi "vorrei vivere sotto lo stesso tetto" o cose simili


Cosa vuol dire allora?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

Non poter fare a meno di darle una bottarella ogni tanto...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Molto più "terra terra" se ti accorgi che vorresti al tuo fianco una persona arrivi al punto di valutare di volercela veramente, al tuo fianco. Altrimenti sono fregnacce che racconti per spezzare ben altra "routine"


Dipende dalle età e dallo spazio che una relazione sentimentale occupa nella vita.
Da ragazzini riempie ogni momento. 
Poi si hanno esigenze progettuali di creare una famiglia.
Dopo dipende dai bisogni di condivisione e di conforto che ognuno ha.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai pensato che sia solo il sesso a tenere insieme una relazione
> Allo stesso tempo non vuole dire che ci sia amore o progettualità. Si sta bene in quella situazione e con quella persona. Poi ognuno ha la sua vita, i suoi impegni, le sue priorità . Io la vivo come un’aggiunta solo positiva alla mia vita. Non vedo perché rinunciarci fino a quando continua a essere così
> Non credo nemmeno sia così facile trovare qualcuno con cui si è in sintonia senza avere patemi ecc ecc.
> La monogamia in una relazione non la prendo in considerazione. Non la chiedo e non la prometto. Poi magari c’è ma non è un obbligo per nessuno


sicuramente nn è solo il sesso a fare da motore. Io estremizzavo.
Fra una relazione di solo e puro sesso ed una, all'estremo opposto, fatta anche di progettualità, visione futura ed amore ci sono una infinità di mix con differenti quantità di ognuna di queste cose. Sta ad ognuno collocarsi sulla (personale) giusta ricetta. 

Ripeto, la mia difficiltà, solo mia eh, è quella di non ruscire a collocare nella vita 'in chiaro' una relazione così a compartimenti stagna, un qualcosa che ha un confine molto ben definito, che non aspira nel tempo ne ad evolvere e ne tantomeno ad implodere su se stesso per mancanza di prospettive.

Lo stesso andare in palestra oppure a correre, ha bisogno di stimoli nuovi come migliorarsi sul tempo, fare una scheda più difficile.
Senza questi stimoli, nuovi obiettivi, abbandoni.

Sia ben chiaro, invidio chi come te riesce a darne una collocazione del genere. In questo modo ne prendi solo il meglio. Come deve essere.
E' a mio modesto parere il miglior modo per approcciare, se voluta, una relazione.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire allora?


È libera espressione di amore o desiderio o nostalgia o quello che vuoi

Non è certo una cosa razionale da prendere alla lettera

Va distinta la espressione dal significato puro e razionale

Io ho appena detto "piacere" a uno sul lavoro che mi si è presentato

Ma quale piacere? Mi interessa una sega di lui e di chi è

Però "piacere" è espressione di cortesia, di cordialità sul lavoro, in questo caso

Io vedo e leggo a volte  una rigidità inquietante nella codifica espressiva


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È libera espressione di amore o desiderio o nostalgia o quello che vuoi
> 
> Non è certo una cosa razionale da prendere alla lettera
> 
> ...


Piacere é una forma che si usa in ogni lingua 
Un dialogo tra amanti per me dovrebbe usare parole il cui significato non sia fraintendibile
Ricordo il dialogo di un film dove lei diceva: “non è che non posso vivere senza di te, sono certa che potrei vivere senza te, ma non vorrei vivere senza di te” Che è decisamente più vicino alla realtà di frasi ad effetto che ripeto PER ME servono solo ad ammantare la realtà. E sinceramente se stai bene con qualcuno non hai bisogno di aggiungere frasi a effetto per far capire che tieni all’altro. 
Resto dell’idea che certe frasi servano a chi le pronuncia o a ciò desidera ascoltarle per abbellire una situazione che secondo me invece resta importante anche senza.


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo e leggo a volte una rigidità inquietante nella codifica espressiva


In questa rigidità io leggo una gran difesa nei confronti dei sentimenti forti che si provano, tanto da esser portati a considerarli stupidate, ossessioni, illusioni...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sicuramente nn è solo il sesso a fare da motore. Io estremizzavo.
> Fra una relazione di solo e puro sesso ed una, all'estremo opposto, fatta anche di progettualità, visione futura ed amore ci sono una infinità di mix con differenti quantità di ognuna di queste cose. Sta ad ognuno collocarsi sulla (personale) giusta ricetta.
> 
> Ripeto, la mia difficiltà, solo mia eh, è quella di non ruscire a collocare nella vita 'in chiaro' una relazione così a compartimenti stagna, un qualcosa che ha un confine molto ben definito, che non aspira nel tempo ne ad evolvere e ne tantomeno ad implodere su se stesso per mancanza di prospettive.
> ...


Ma non è che normalmente per andare in palestra lasci il lavoro. Altrimenti diventi professionista.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> In questa rigidità io leggo una gran difesa nei confronti dei sentimenti forti che si provano, tanto da esser portati a considerarli stupidate, ossessioni, illusioni...


Vedi sbagliato 
Perché nessuno ha parlato di stupidate o ossessioni 
Forse illusioni , quello sì
Se fossero realtà la realtà sarebbe un’altra: quelle che si dice a parole


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedi sbagliato
> Perché nessuno ha parlato di stupidate o ossessioni
> Forse illusioni , quello sì
> Se fossero realtà la realtà sarebbe un’altra: quelle che si dice a parole


Certo che non se ne parla apertamente, ma è quello che passa: è una difesa!


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che normalmente per andare in palestra lasci il lavoro. Altrimenti diventi professionista.


non credo di aver capito la tua risposta. Scusa.

Anche perchè una relazione clandestina nn si vive soltanto rubando tempo al lavoro. Almeno non solo ad esso.
Si attinge dal lavoro successivamente. Dopo un periodo in cui ha pagato pegno la partita di calcetto.
Questa scusa infatti nn può reggere per motlo tempo, non tanto perchè viene a mancare l'omertà dei compagni di squadra, ma piuttosto perchè diventa difficile giustificare la panza che cresce dopo che si fanno 2 partite a settimana


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo che non se ne parla apertamente, ma è quello che passa: è una difesa!


Da cosa? Non capisco 
Parlo per me. Le cose che provo e sento non ho paura a esprimerle. Alle mie parole corrispondono i fatti. 
Se alle parole (sempre che il significato sia chiaro e condiviso da entrambi) non corrispondono fatti per me perdono di significato e preferisco non sentirle 
Qualcuno mi ha detto che “le parole restano” e più leggo questo forum o mi guardò intorno più non posso che dargli ragione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piacere é una forma che si usa in ogni lingua
> Un dialogo tra amanti per me dovrebbe usare parole il cui significato non sia fraintendibile
> Ricordo il dialogo di un film dove lei diceva: “non è che non posso vivere senza di te, sono certa che potrei vivere senza te, ma non vorrei vivere senza di te” Che è decisamente più vicino alla realtà di frasi ad effetto che ripeto PER ME servono solo ad ammantare la realtà. E sinceramente se stai bene con qualcuno non hai bisogno di aggiungere frasi a effetto per far capire che tieni all’altro.
> Resto dell’idea che certe frasi servano a chi le pronuncia o a ciò desidera ascoltarle per abbellire una situazione che secondo me invece resta importante anche senza.


Esiste anche il semplice buongiorno, che serve buttar dentro il piacere, che è ben altro?

Seguendo la tua linea, tra due sconosciuti che si presentano si DOVREBBERO evitare certe parole

Ma il. Mio era solo un esempio per dire che un po' tutti usano quotidianamente (e involontariamente) delle parole completamente slegate dal loro significato letterale, ma ancorate a altri significati

Nel caso del "piacere" significati ancorati a usanza (si dice così, anche se non si pensa)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> In questa rigidità io leggo una gran difesa nei confronti dei sentimenti forti che si provano, tanto da esser portati a considerarli stupidate, ossessioni, illusioni...


Se "censurate" in funzione del contesto (siamo amanti.. non si dice, siamo coniugi.. non si dice, siamo colleghi.. Non si dice) è assolutamente così

E la censura è parente stretta della paura


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esiste anche il semplice buongiorno, che serve buttar dentro il piacere, che è ben altro?
> 
> Seguendo la tua linea, tra due sconosciuti che si presentano si DOVREBBERO evitare certe parole
> 
> ...


No stai mischiando due cose diverse
Un conto sono le parole formali di uso comune. È chiaro a tutti che sono formalità 
Un conto è un discorso tra persone che hanno un rapporto di natura diversa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se "censurate" in funzione del contesto (siamo amanti.. non si dice, siamo coniugi.. non si dice, siamo colleghi.. Non si dice) è assolutamente così
> 
> E la censura è parente stretta della paura


Concordo
Infatti non è censurare e non usarle quando non corrispondono alla realtà


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No stai mischiando due cose diverse
> Un conto sono le parole formali di uso comune. È chiaro a tutti che sono formalità
> Un conto è un discorso tra persone che hanno un rapporto di natura diversa


Ma vedi.. Così dicendo ricadi fatalmente nel pantano relazionale 
"abbiamo questa relazione.. E data la relazione che abbiamo, queste cose NON si dicono" 

E perché non si dicono? 

Che succede se io per esempio ti dico che ti amo? 
Devo firmare una cambiale? Mi mandi la finanza? O la ambulanza? 

Cosa succede?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo
> Infatti non è censurare e non usarle quando non corrispondono alla realtà


Dire che senza te non posso vivere non corrisponde MAI alla realtà
Si sopravvive a tutto

È quindi chiaro che è una espressione irrazionale

Poi.. Capisco che sotto ci può stare il ricatto, la responsabilizzazione
Questo dipende però dalla persona che lo dice, che si presume di una certa conoscenza dell'altro, se c'è un certo tipo di relazione

Se è un mattarello, mattarello resta anche se non dice nulla, te prova a piantarlo e poi vedrai


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. Così dicendo ricadi fatalmente nel pantano relazionale
> "abbiamo questa relazione.. E data la relazione che abbiamo, queste cose NON si dicono"
> 
> E perché non si dicono?
> ...


Non ho detto che non si dicono
Ho detto che se si dicono seguono fatti
Ho detto che per me le parole hanno un significato e che quel significato lo condivido e mi confronto con l’altro su questo 
Se mi dici che non puoi vivere senza di me e in realtà ci vive serenamente per me sono parole che puoi evitare di pronunciare


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dire che senza te non posso vivere non corrisponde MAI alla realtà
> Si sopravvive a tutto
> 
> È quindi chiaro che è una espressione irrazionale
> ...


Ecco sono molto razionale allora


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non si dicono
> Ho detto che se si dicono seguono fatti
> Ho detto che per me le parole hanno un significato e che quel significato lo condivido e mi confronto con l’altro su questo
> Se mi dici che non puoi vivere senza di me e in realtà ci vive serenamente per me sono parole che puoi evitare di pronunciare


Ma se ti dico che ti amo, questo è già un "fatto" 

A meno che non si ricada nel classica e ben nota relazione del "se.. Allora.." 

E quindi SE mi ami (aria fritta) ALLORA mi devi comprare l'anello di fidanzamento (fatti) 

Io parlo di espressione libera e spontanea, non di promessa/debito


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo di aver capito la tua risposta. Scusa.
> 
> Anche perchè una relazione clandestina nn si vive soltanto rubando tempo al lavoro. Almeno non solo ad esso.
> Si attinge dal lavoro successivamente. Dopo un periodo in cui ha pagato pegno la partita di calcetto.
> Questa scusa infatti nn può reggere per motlo tempo, non tanto perchè viene a mancare l'omertà dei compagni di squadra, ma piuttosto perchè diventa difficile giustificare la panza che cresce dopo che si fanno 2 partite a settimana


Era una metafora.
Una relazione extra può essere vissuta, percepita, considerata come la frequentazione della palestra che avviene in orario extralavorativo e extra impegni famigliari. 
Questo può comportare che diventi una routine, come giorno oppure orario, senza che sia considerata tale anche per un tempo relativamente lungo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco sono molto razionale allora


Ho capito, ma la espressione è irrazionale 

Se sono arrabbiato l'espressione della mia rabbia puo essere sfasciare il salotto o dipingere un quadro 

Se vuoi I "fatti" probabilmente crederai alla rabbia solo di quello che sfascia il salotto, mentre se si mette a dipingere, dirai che "tseee arrabbiato, è andato a dipingere tranquillo e beato, altro che arrabbiato"


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se ti dico che ti amo, questo è già un "fatto"
> 
> A meno che non si ricada nel classica e ben nota relazione del "se.. Allora.."
> 
> ...


Questo confronto (ma ho un déjavù) mi ricorda (anche questo già citato) un film* in cui una splendente Romy Schneider, amante, diceva a un imbarazzato Michel Piccoli, sposato con un’altra “Lo so che mi ami, ti credo. Ma se dovessi attraversare la strada per me, non lo faresti“.  


* https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1970)


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È libera espressione di amore o desiderio o nostalgia o quello che vuoi
> 
> Non è certo una cosa razionale da prendere alla lettera
> 
> ...


"Piacere" detto da uno sconosciuto non ha lo stesso valore di una qualunque espressione detta da un amante. Non è questione di rigidità ma di valore che si da alle parole.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se ti dico che ti amo, questo è già un "fatto"
> 
> A meno che non si ricada nel classica e ben nota relazione del "se.. Allora.."
> 
> ...


È un fatto se a quel ti amo diamo lo stesso significato. Se mi dici ti amo e poi dormi con un’altra il ti amo lo collochiamo in un significato diverso da quello che gli do io, quindi che tu lo dica o no non mi cambia nulla. Di questo non sento bisogno di parole che non hanno il significato che gli do io. 
E non per questo penso di avere meno, anzi.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo confronto (ma ho un déjavù) mi ricorda (anche questo già citato) un film* in cui una splendente Romy Schneider, amante, diceva a un imbarazzato Michel Piccoli, sposato con un’altra “Lo so che mi ami, ti credo. Ma se dovessi attraversare la strada per me, non lo faresti“.
> 
> 
> * https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1970)


Ma infatti amare non vuol mica dire che uno fa tutto per l'altro

Anche te per dire, amavi tuo marito, ma non per questo hai attraversato la strada con lui del post tradimento.
No?

L'amore non è qualcosa che rende invincibili o che fornisce doti da super eroe.

Queste sono attribuzioni individuali a stampo fiabesco


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> "Piacere" detto da uno sconosciuto non ha lo stesso valore di una qualunque espressione detta da un amante. Non è questione di rigidità ma di valore che si da alle parole.


Grazie Gesù


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un fatto se a quel ti amo diamo lo stesso significato. Se mi dici ti amo e poi dormi con un’altra il ti amo lo collochiamo in un significato diverso da quello che gli do io, quindi che tu lo dica o no non mi cambia nulla. Di questo non sento bisogno di parole che non hanno il significato che gli do io.
> E non per questo penso di avere meno, anzi.


Ma chi ti ha mai contestato di avere di meno? 
Io? 

Certo, è come dici tu 

A rovescio, se io dicessi a una donna che la amo e quella mi rispondesse: "e allora dovresti dormire non con tua moglie ma dove dico io" non farebbe in tempo a finire la frase che sarei già sparito alla velocità della luce

E mica per paura di chissà cosa, ma perché proprio non ci ha capito una sega


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> "Piacere" detto da uno sconosciuto non ha lo stesso valore di una qualunque espressione detta da un amante. Non è questione di rigidità ma di valore che si da alle parole.


Certo 
Ma il valore è sempre una questione individuale

Una volta qui sul forum scrissi a una ex utente "ti voglio bene" 

La mandai in crisi profonda 

Mi toccò aprire un 3d pubblico per spiegare che il MIO significato non era esattamente quello che era il suo


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalle età e dallo spazio che una relazione sentimentale occupa nella vita.
> Da ragazzini riempie ogni momento.
> Poi si hanno esigenze progettuali di creare una famiglia.
> Dopo dipende dai bisogni di condivisione e di conforto che ognuno ha.


È relativo anche quello che dici TU, secondo me. In un rapporto tra amanti è la leggerezza, quella che va per la maggiore. Ma allora non è che hai bisogno (vitale) dell'altro, che non puoi farne a meno. Se non posso fare a meno di qualcuno mi pongo nella posizione più idonea per starci insieme, giusto? (ed è, o meglio può anche essere, pericolosissimo  ). Altrimenti non posso fare a meno di LEGGEREZZA, di sesso extra, mettici quello che vuoi. Poi, se mi accorgo che non è solo quel plus, ma è tutta la persona che mi interessa, beh, agisco in conseguenza. Il resto sono balle che si dicono o che ci si racconta. Alla fine contano i fatti. Si fa presto a parlare di "non saper fare a meno di....", poi è sufficiente una controindicazione rispetto al rapporto ufficiale per farne a meno eccome. E alura?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha mai contestato di avere di meno?
> Io?
> 
> Certo, è come dici tu
> ...


Io non ti direi così. Ti spiegherei cosa significa per me e perché a quel ti amo io non posso contraccambiare e ti direi il peso che do io a quell’affermazione. 
Certo se ti aspetti che mi sciolga non lo farei perché appunto non sarebbe un ti amo per me

Edit: poi ci saranno donne invece che apprezzano certe parole indipendentemente dal significato che possano avere
Io sono una pratica oppure “realista” come qualcuno mi ha definita.


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Non riesco a leggere tutto 
Io amo la routine che ho adesso cioè si vive insieme ma tipo 15 gg al mese e 15 no 
Perfect !!

prima con ex marito era troppa la non - routine 
 Certamente abituata come sono dovessi condividere tutor i gg non credo riuscirei e poi adesso con i figli anche no grazie 
Qnd saranno tutti autonomi posso anche pensarci perché io con lui ci sto bene ma appunto si vedrà


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non si dicono
> Ho detto che se si dicono seguono fatti
> Ho detto che per me le parole hanno un significato e che quel significato lo condivido e mi confronto con l’altro su questo


Quindi se uno ti aiuta a cambiare la gomma dell'auto perché è maschio e gli tocca (ma dentro di sé ne ha due palle così) è un fatto... e se un altro non potendo essere presente fisicamente si fa un culo così per farti avere tutto l'aiuto a distanza che può tramite informazioni e consigli perché ama l'idea di partecipare a risolverti un problema è aria fritta?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ti direi così. Ti spiegherei cosa significa per me e perché a quel ti amo io non posso contraccambiare e ti direi il peso che do io a quell’affermazione.
> Certo se ti aspetti che mi sciolga non lo farei perché appunto non sarebbe un ti amo per me


Quindi come dicevo è una questione di debito 

Avevo intuito bene 

Ma io non ho mai chiesto nulla, nemmeno una foto, o un indirizzo mail 

Io ti ringrazierei e ti direi che non volevo il tuo "ti amo"  ma mi prendo la libertà di dirtelo senza censura, perchè lo sento 

E nel caso, sparisco in 30 secondi netti senza lasciare alone 

Quello che do è gratis, non c'è sotto la dicitura "e ora anche tu me lo devi dare a me"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Quindi se uno ti aiuta a cambiare la gomma dell'auto perché è maschio e gli tocca (ma dentro di sé ne ha due palle così) è un fatto... e se un altro non potendo essere presente fisicamente si fa un culo così per farti avere tutto l'aiuto a distanza che può tramite informazioni e consigli perché ama l'idea di partecipare a risolverti un problema è aria fritta?


E dove l’ho scritto? 
Stiamo parlando di parole
Uno che mi aiuta e mi sta vicino e mi da consigli lo apprezzo tantissimo. Non lo amo e non credo mi ami. 
Non capisco questo tuo intervento


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi come dicevo è una questione di debito
> 
> Avevo intuito bene
> 
> ...


Debito? No é una questione di chiarezza. Non amo l’ambiguità i sottointesi i non detti. 
E non ho scritto che lo censurerei. Potresti dirmelo mille volte. Non mi da fastidio. L’importante è che hai ben chiaro il mio sentire. E io avrei chiaro come usi tu le parole
E torniamo alla chiarezza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti amare non vuol mica dire che uno fa tutto per l'altro
> 
> Anche te per dire, amavi tuo marito, ma non per questo hai attraversato la strada con lui del post tradimento.
> No?
> ...


Nel film non era proprio  una metafora e indicava un rapporto che non richiedeva nessuna fatica, comprese quelle minime della quotidianità che appunto comportano attraversare la strada per fare la spesa, buttare l’immondizia, sopportare e magari supportare la suocera. Spesso la condivisione delle incombenze quotidiane viene interpretata come essere diventati una ruota dell’ingranaggio del funzionamento della vita (la routine che io trovo rassicurante e altri spersonalizzante) e che invece resta fuori dall’altra routine del rapporto extra.
Ceni con il marito ti aspetti che metta i piatti nella lavastoviglie, ceni con l’amante...ci mancherebbe altro che si metta a lavare i piatti. Cucinare può essere sexy, ripulire no.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Non riesco a leggere tutto
> Io amo la routine che ho adesso cioè si vive insieme ma tipo 15 gg al mese e 15 no
> Perfect !!
> 
> ...


Ci stai bene perché lo vivi mezzo mese per volta.
chissà come sarà a vivere tutto il mese per volta, potreste pero fare un mese si è uno no...


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Quindi se uno ti aiuta a cambiare la gomma dell'auto perché è maschio e gli tocca (ma dentro di sé ne ha due palle così) è un fatto... e se un altro non potendo essere presente fisicamente si fa un culo così per farti avere tutto l'aiuto a distanza che può tramite informazioni e consigli perché ama l'idea di partecipare a risolverti un problema è aria fritta?


Prendi il tuo esempio.
Fallo ancora più estremo.
Uno che mentre stai in ospedale a lottare tra la vita e la morte non può fare altro che telefonarti, perché non riesce a sbloccarsi. TU ne hai bisogno lì, e al limite lui può dirti qualche parola al telefono. Bisogna anche andare piano a dar nomi ai sentimenti, secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Debito? No é una questione di chiarezza. Non amo l’ambiguità i sottointesi i non detti.
> E non ho scritto che lo censurerei. Potresti dirmelo mille volte. Non mi da fastidio. L’importante è che hai ben chiaro il mio sentire. E io avrei chiaro come usi tu le parole
> E torniamo alla chiarezza


L’importante è che tu non senta fastidio e non senta di dover cambiare la tua spontaneità con me

Magari dopo 9070 volte non te lo dirò più perché non lo sentirò più, chi lo sa 

Ma non chiedo mai nulla

Ci conosciamo da tempo e sono certo che tu sai che a queste parole si sono sempre accompagnati i "fatti"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L’importante è che tu non senta fastidio e non senta di dover cambiare la tua spontaneità con me
> 
> Magari dopo 9070 volte non te lo dirò più perché non lo sentirò più, chi lo sa
> 
> ...


Be i fatti dopo un ti amo PER ME possono essere solo che ti metti con me. Gli altri fatto mi portano a pensare che mi vuoi bene, che tieni a me ecc ecc 
Certo che non mi da fastidio ma non c’è differenza che lo dici o no se nella relazione non cambia nulla


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel film non era proprio  una metafora e indicava un rapporto che non richiedeva nessuna fatica, comprese quelle minime della quotidianità che appunto comportano attraversare la strada per fare la spesa, buttare l’immondizia, sopportare e magari supportare la suocera. Spesso la condivisione delle incombenze quotidiane viene interpretata come essere diventati una ruota dell’ingranaggio del funzionamento della vita (la routine che io trovo rassicurante e altri spersonalizzante) e che invece resta fuori dall’altra routine del rapporto extra.
> Ceni con il marito ti aspetti che metta i piatti nella lavastoviglie, ceni con l’amante...ci mancherebbe altro che si metta a lavare i piatti. Cucinare può essere sexy, ripulire no.


Ma sai.. Le incombenze quotidiane non è che ce le manda Gesù, ma sono scelte liberamente nel momento in cui si sceglie una convivenza o il matrimonio 

Io non sono molto esperto del settore, ma sento che anche molti separati decidono di non impostare con la convivenza una nuova relazione 

Io prima volevo solo dire che i famosi "fatti" a cui dar seguito a un "ti amo" sono tanti, non solo comprare l'anello di fidanzamento o andare a vivere insieme 

Volendo, anche sopportare un corno in testa e fare fatti (non mollare) e restare

Dipende dalle ottiche, e dipende dai fatti che ognuno ha in testa per dar "valore" al proprio "ti amo"


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be i fatti dopo un ti amo PER ME possono essere solo che ti metti con me. Gli altri fatto mi portano a pensare che mi vuoi bene, che tieni a me ecc ecc
> Certo che non mi da fastidio ma non c’è differenza che lo dici o no se nella relazione non cambia nulla


Esprimere un sentimento non ha lo scopo "di cambiare" qualcosa 
Ma di non censurare una espressione che si sente dentro 

Cosa deve cambiare mai? 

Che prima ti trombavo a pecorino e dopo che ti ho detto che ti amo ti trombo alla missionaria? 

Non cambia nulla, non c'è scopo di cambiare qualcosa 
Questo per me, intendiamoci


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esprimere un sentimento non ha lo scopo "di cambiare" qualcosa
> Ma di non censurare una espressione che si sente dentro
> 
> Cosa deve cambiare mai?
> ...


Esperimere un sentimento va benissimo ma se a quel sentimento diamo significato diverso è giusto che lo si sappia
Tutto qui 
Ripeto un ti amo in una relazione in cui poi ognuno torna a casa da un ‘altra persona e dove non c’è futuro di coppia per me perde di significato. Quindi puoi dirmelo ma non mi fa l’effetto che mi farebbe se tu mi amassi davvero. Ovvio che vale anche per me 
Ho imparato a misurare le parole e quando le dico mi accerto che dall’altra parte sappiano il significato che gli sto dando.


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ci stai bene perché lo vivi mezzo mese per volta.
> chissà come sarà a vivere tutto il mese per volta, potreste pero fare un mese si è uno no...


e che ne so si vedrà per allora saremo più vecchietti e magari sarà una gran opportunità invecchiare insieme e anche tutto nuovo!
Casa nuova un sacco di novità emozionanti insomma non ci arriveremo stufi 

d altra parte io non sono abituata alla routine matrimoniale per  cui magari potrebbe pure piacermi !


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esprimere un sentimento non ha lo scopo "di cambiare" qualcosa
> Ma di non censurare una espressione che si sente dentro
> 
> Cosa deve cambiare mai?
> ...


Cambierà niente per te, ma cambia senz'altro il suono alle orecchie di chi lo riceve. Poi certo tutto dipende: anche il sardo mi diceva di volermi bene, di essersi affezionato a me. Poi nei fatti non si sa nemmeno perché, ha trovato persino  superfluo rispondere a un "come stai?". Dopo parecchie telefonate e sfoghi (più che altro suoi) anche nel cuore della notte....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esperimere un sentimento va benissimo ma se a quel sentimento diamo significato diverso è giusto che lo si sappia
> Tutto qui
> Ripeto un ti amo in una relazione in cui poi ognuno torna a casa da un ‘altra persona e dove non c’è futuro di coppia per me perde di significato. Quindi puoi dirmelo ma non mi fa l’effetto che mi farebbe se tu mi amassi davvero. Ovvio che vale anche per me
> Ho imparato a misurare le parole e quando le dico mi accerto che dall’altra parte sappiano il significato che gli sto dando.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Esperimere un sentimento va benissimo ma se a quel sentimento diamo significato diverso è giusto che lo si sappia
> Tutto qui
> Ripeto un ti amo in una relazione in cui poi ognuno torna a casa da un ‘altra persona e dove non c’è futuro di coppia per me perde di significato. Quindi puoi dirmelo ma non mi fa l’effetto che mi farebbe se tu mi amassi davvero. Ovvio che vale anche per me
> Ho imparato a misurare le parole e quando le dico mi accerto che dall’altra parte sappiano il significato che gli sto dando.


Ma tu ripeti spesso questa cosa del "fare effetto"

Guarda che io personalmente non ho mai detto ti amo per far effetto sull'altra persona

Da dove nasce questa cosa del fare effetto?

(che somiglia un po' al fare colpo a un livello diverso)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu ripeti spesso questa cosa del "fare effetto"
> 
> Guarda che io personalmente non ho mai detto ti amo per far effetto sull'altra persona
> 
> ...


Perché per molti è così anche inconsapevolmente. Quando parlo di ammantare intendo questo


----------



## Cattivik (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il titolo già dice tutto, ma mi spiego maglio. Se anche dovesse sembrare che abbia scelto la sezione sbagliata... preferire restasse qui.
> 
> *Il nostro cervello è costruito per funzionare in economia e per farlo deve creare automatismi.* Pensiamo a come guidiamo senza pensare a quali pedali premere e quando cambiare o a come ci spostiamo per fare le attività di casa o la routine mattutina.
> Anche nelle relazioni le routine ci rassicurano e le abitudini sono le modalità più efficienti.
> ...


... la scienza forse dirà quello che evidenziato in neretto... ma forse è proprio quello che dobbiamo scardinare...

Usiamo il cervello per creare situazioni nuove per vivere esperienze nuove... e vedrai che la noia e routine non faranno mai capolino.

Lasciamo che il cervello funzioni in economia sulle cose banali come appunto guidare la macchina... 

Cattivik.


----------



## Cattivik (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu ripeti spesso questa cosa del "fare effetto"
> 
> Guarda che io personalmente non ho mai detto ti amo per far effetto sull'altra persona
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente il post https://www.tradimento.net/threads/situazione-strana.27236/ ... dove il malessere dell'auotre era dato anche dal fatto che "_Non mi scrive mai cose carine... Ti amo mi manchi etc etc..._ "

Classico caso dove, come dice Nocciola, per l'altro/a sarebbe stato facile sistemare tutto con qualche messaggino stile "pucci pucci tutto pieno di cuoricini e affini"... con un "Ti amo alla follia..." o con un "Mi manchi come l'aria..."


Cattivik


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendi il tuo esempio.
> Fallo ancora più estremo.
> Uno che mentre stai in ospedale a lottare tra la vita e la morte non può fare altro che telefonarti, perché non riesce a sbloccarsi. TU ne hai bisogno lì, e al limite lui può dirti qualche parola al telefono. Bisogna anche andare piano a dar nomi ai sentimenti, secondo me.


Se fossi a lottare tra la vita e la morte e il mio BISOGNO fosse che lui venisse a guardarmi agonizzare mi farei un bel po' di domande sul senso che do alla relazione. 
O è un prete da cui ricevere l'estrema unzione (un fatto) o uno che mi porta il farmaco salvavita (altro fatto), altrimenti sarebbe un egoismo osceno il mio pretendere o anche desiderare la presenza in un simile momento.
Per me l'importante sarebbe che lui fosse al corrente della mia situazione, questo sì, e la vicinanza la sentirei eccome.
Non ho bisogno di dimostrazioni né di prove. E scappo a gambe levate da chi a sua volta le chiede.

So che mi ama e so di amarlo, e ce lo diciamo. 
Ho vissuto per oltre 40 anni senza conoscere questo sentimento e infatti non l'ho mai nominato.
Ora che lo vivo non capisco questo tabù nel dirlo a meno che non si viva insieme (che, per inciso, non è mai stato un mio desiderio in nessuna delle relazioni che ho avuto)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Se fossi a lottare tra la vita e la morte e il mio BISOGNO fosse che lui venisse a guardarmi agonizzare mi farei un bel po' di domande sul senso che do alla relazione.
> O è un prete da cui ricevere l'estrema unzione (un fatto) o uno che mi porta il farmaco salvavita (altro fatto), altrimenti sarebbe un egoismo osceno il mio pretendere o anche desiderare la presenza in un simile momento.
> Per me l'importante sarebbe che lui fosse al corrente della mia situazione, questo sì, e la vicinanza la sentirei eccome.
> Non ho bisogno di dimostrazioni né di prove. E scappo a gambe levate da chi a sua volta le chiede.
> ...


Scusami ma in una relazione se tu sei in ospedale mi sembra il minimo che l’altro lo sappia e che ti stia vicino anche solo con il pensiero. Non lo collego all’amore però. 
Se lo amassi e lui mi amasse nessuno mi terrebbe lontana da lui. 
La mia precedente relazione è finita dopo 9 mesi suoi in ospedale in fin di vita. Lui è il motivo per cui sono entrata in questo forum. Ho pianto tutte le mie lacrime, gli ero vicina e ho fatto tantissimo per aiutarlo ma non  per questo lo amavo. 
E torniamo al significato che diamo a quei termini


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusami ma in una relazione se tu sei in ospedale mi sembra il minimo che l’altro lo sappia e che ti stia vicino anche solo con il pensiero. Non lo collego all’amore però.
> Se lo amassi e lui mi amasse nessuno mi terrebbe lontana da lui.
> La mia precedente relazione è finita dopo 9 mesi suoi in ospedale in fin di vita. Lui è il motivo per cui sono entrata in questo forum. Ho pianto tutte le mie lacrime, gli ero vicina e ho fatto tantissimo per aiutarlo ma non  per questo lo amavo.
> E torniamo al significato che diamo a quei termini


Tu non puoi sapere quello che provo e come vivo la mia attuale relazione, che è per me la più importante della mia vita.

Così come io non so nulla di quanto hai passato tu, motivo per cui non mi metto certo a dire cosa tu dovessi o meno provare.

Ho parlato di difesa perché noto che, anziché affermare onestamente il proprio personale sentire, lo si vuole elevare ad assoluto, togliendo dignità di esistenza a quanto vi sia di differente (e non è che mi rivolga a te in specifico con questa affermazione, né con le precedenti)


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

forse ognuno traduce in amore quello che sente e nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare sul perché e sul per come solo perché i fatti che reputa come sinonimo di amore per se stesso non sono gli stessi altrui.

io sono strasicuro ad esempio di avare amato alcune mie amanti, che amanti erano e tali sono rimaste fino alla fine Per scelta condivisa naturalmente.
come sono altrettanto sicuro che mi ricambiavano.

tuttavia accetto che chi dal fuori pensa che non lo fosse continui a dirlo, tanto poi ognuno sa da se che cos’era.
tornando alla mia situazione più famosa, non avrei mai accompagnato una donna che non ho amato e amo a fare l’amniocentesi o a fare tante altre cose che spesso si fanno o dovrebbero fare col coniuge, quantomeno io nel mio matrimonio le ho fatte con mia moglie.

provare amore e dire ti amo nel mio modo di essere si dice per scatenare o far succedere esattamente nulla, ma solo per condividere e far sapere all’altro che sono andato ben oltre il ti chiaverei o il ti voglio bene, ma molto oltre.
dal mio punto di vista non è nemmeno previsto venire ricambiati, se avviene e’ solo perché la lei di turno sente il bisogno di dirlo, ma nell’organizzazione della coppia (di amanti) nulla cambia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Tu non puoi sapere quello che provo e come vivo la mia attuale relazione, che è per me la più importante della mia vita.
> 
> Così come io non so nulla di quanto hai passato tu, motivo per cui non mi metto certo a dire cosa tu dovessi o meno provare.
> 
> Ho parlato di difesa perché noto che, anziché affermare onestamente il proprio personale sentire, lo si vuole elevare ad assoluto, togliendo dignità di esistenza a quanto vi sia di differente (e non è che mi rivolga a te in specifico con questa affermazione, né con le precedenti)


Ma chi parla della tua relazione?
Hai fatto un esempio e io ti ho spiegato come vivo quell’esempio e come PER ME questo non significa amare 
Tu ami, sono contenta per te 
Abbiamo due modi diversi di dare il significato alla parola amore. Esattamente come compagno in un altro 3d
Non mi permetto di entrare nel tuo sentire.
Sula seconda parte condivido tutto. Ma appunto devo andare molto più oltre di così per dire ti amo, tutto qui


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> forse ognuno traduce in amore quello che sente e nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare sul perché e sul per come solo perché i fatti che reputa come sinonimo di amore per se stesso non sono gli stessi altrui.
> 
> io sono strasicuro ad esempio di avare amato alcune mie amanti, che amanti erano e tali sono rimaste fino alla fine Per scelta condivisa naturalmente.
> come sono altrettanto sicuro che mi ricambiavano.
> ...


Ma è ovvio che se tu mi dici che ami una io non posso dire che non è così.
Ma se tu mi dici che la ami e mi racconti le cose che fate e il motivo per cui la ami io posso dire che per me quello non è amore.
Il per me l’ho sottolineato mille volte 
Quando leggo le storie qui e penso a quello che vivo o ho vissuto mi rendo conto che per chi racconta quelle storie anche io amavo o amo. Perché è il loro sentire. Per il mio non lo è . 
Non so se sono stata chiara


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma appunto devo andare molto più oltre di così per dire ti amo, tutto qui


L'equivoco sta nel fatto che tu non sai cosa sia quel "così" perché ti basi (e non potrebbe essere altrimenti) su quello che vedi da fuori e fai paragoni (ed è qui che per me non ha senso un ragionamento del genere).
Temo si potrebbe continuare in maniera sterile e inutile per molte pagine


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> L'equivoco sta nel fatto che tu non sai cosa sia quel "così" perché ti basi (e non potrebbe essere altrimenti) su quello che vedi da fuori e fai paragoni (ed è qui che per me non ha senso un ragionamento del genere).
> Temo si potrebbe continuare in maniera sterile e inutile per molte pagine


Siamo su un forum. Ci si basa su quello che si racconta. 
Ma credo davvero che il “problema” sia io


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum. Ci si basa su quello che si racconta.
> Ma credo davvero che il “problema” sia io


Credo che il problema siano i modi (per me)


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che se tu mi dici che ami una io non posso dire che non è così.
> Ma se tu mi dici che la ami e mi racconti le cose che fate e il motivo per cui la ami io posso dire che per me quello non è amore.
> Il per me l’ho sottolineato mille volte
> Quando leggo le storie qui e penso a quello che vivo o ho vissuto mi rendo conto che per chi racconta quelle storie anche io amavo o amo. Perché è il loro sentire. Per il mio non lo è .
> Non so se sono stata chiara


Esatto, per il tuo non lo e’, ma non per quello che lo ha provato che di certo non deve convincere nessuno di esterno alla coppia della veridicità dei propri sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Le incombenze quotidiane non è che ce le manda Gesù, ma sono scelte liberamente nel momento in cui si sceglie una convivenza o il matrimonio
> 
> Io non sono molto esperto del settore, ma sento che anche molti separati decidono di non impostare con la convivenza una nuova relazione
> 
> ...


Comunque poi i piatti vanno lavati. La spazzatura buttata.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che se tu mi dici che ami una io non posso dire che non è così.
> Ma se tu mi dici che la ami e mi racconti le cose che fate e il motivo per cui la ami io posso dire che per me quello non è amore.
> Il per me l’ho sottolineato mille volte
> Quando leggo le storie qui e penso a quello che vivo o ho vissuto mi rendo conto che per chi racconta quelle storie anche io amavo o amo. Perché è il loro sentire. Per il mio non lo è .
> Non so se sono stata chiara


Però amare ed essere innamorata sono cose diverse.
Purtroppo è difficile comunicare l’innamoramento senza dire “ti amo”.
Io dire “sono innamorata di te”.
Tra l’altro PER ME si può amare senza essere innamorati o essere innamorati a tratti nel corso di un amore lungo.
Amare PER ME implica un legame profondo che comporta un impegno sentimentale che può evolversi in convivenza/matrimonio ben oltre l’innamoramento e il voler bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tutto quello che mai ho cercato in una amante.
> Ste scenate melodrammatiche non fanno per me.
> Ho vissuto una relazione così...vade retro satana, era più il tempo passato a indagare su cosa faceva l’altro che quello passato a godere.
> Ma peppiacere, già la vita è in salita di suo.


Ma a lei piacciono queste conferme, quindi cerca rapporti di questo tipo. 
Forse per questo si annoia e cambia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo che il problema siano i modi (per me)


Non ho capito



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto, per il tuo non lo e’, ma non per quello che lo ha provato che di certo non deve convincere nessuno di esterno alla coppia della veridicità dei propri sentimenti.


Ma certo ci mancherebbe



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però amare ed essere innamorata sono cose diverse.
> Purtroppo è difficile comunicare l’innamoramento senza dire “ti amo”.
> Io dire “sono innamorata di te”.
> Tra l’altro PER ME si può amare senza essere innamorati o essere innamorati a tratti nel corso di un amore lungo.
> Amare PER ME implica un legame profondo che comporta un impegno sentimentale che può evolversi in convivenza/matrimonio ben oltre l’innamoramento e il voler bene.


Anche per me 
E concordo anche sulla differenza. Faccio fatica anche a dirmi innamorata figurati amare


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque poi i piatti vanno lavati. La spazzatura buttata.


Ma questi lavori ci sono anche in una relazione di due persone che si ignorano da anni 

Il sentimento attraversa panni sporchi è piatti da lavare, come attraversa la difficoltà a vedersi in una relazione extraconiugale 

Il sentimento attraversa luna e l'altra situazione 
O si arena, in una o nell'altra situazione


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grazie Gesù


D'Amore Acceso


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Scusate tante belle parole ma cosa intendete voi per amare ed essere innamorati 
Io ad es credo di amare veramente nel vero senso della parola i miei figli 

e anchedi essere innamorata del mio uomo e anche tanto e di amarlo

ma quel tipo di amore incredibile totalizzante io lo sento solo per i miei ragazzi sempre


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grazie Gesù


Prego, figliola


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Quanto all amore tra amanti non ci credo manco x le ballesss

evasione affetto complicità ma amore dai suvvia ... io il mio attuale compagno non lo amavo da amante ne ero presa ci stavo bene ma ho scoperto un sentimento forte qnd L ho vissuto da libero con le inevitabili difficoltà della vita quotidiana 

prima ne dicevo ti amo ne L avrei voluto
A parte che farcire le relazioni extra di fiocchi e fiocchetti non mi piace ma poi de che se parla
Sono dolci evasioni semai


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Intendo i modi del metro di giudizio.
Il minimo, il massimo, oltre, di più, ecc ecc non sono questioni che trovo collocabili in ambito relazionale.
È difficile spiegare per chi vive in una dimensione diversa la relazione e diventa impossibile se ci si basa sui più e sui meno anziché sulla semplice differenza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questi lavori ci sono anche in una relazione di due persone che si ignorano da anni
> 
> Il sentimento attraversa panni sporchi è piatti da lavare, come attraversa la difficoltà a vedersi in una relazione extraconiugale
> 
> ...


Ma nella relazione extra non ci sono le stesse routine


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cambierà niente per te, ma cambia senz'altro il suono alle orecchie di chi lo riceve. Poi certo tutto dipende: anche il sardo mi diceva di volermi bene, di essersi affezionato a me. Poi nei fatti non si sa nemmeno perché, ha trovato persino  superfluo rispondere a un "come stai?". Dopo parecchie telefonate e sfoghi (più che altro suoi) anche nel cuore della notte....


Certo, può esser sconvolgente, come già scrivevo io sconvolsi una utente con un semplice "ti voglio bene"

Dipende dalle orecchie che ascoltano, dipende da cosa si smuove in termini di aspettative, anche materiali, del ricevente.

Sono espressioni che vanno collocate, codificate

Guardavo 7 anni in Tibet l'altra sera

A fine guerra quando Brad Pitt stax tornare in Austria, l'amico è la moglie gli versano una bevanda, e dopo aver bevuto, l'amico versa un'altra tazza
"questa non va bevuta, resta qui per quando tornerai"

Il significato è sentimentale
Se uno si impunta sulla tazza piena che resta lì sul tavolo, e cosa cazzo la hai versata a fare.. Non se ne può uscire


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate tante belle parole ma cosa intendete voi per amare ed essere innamorati
> Io ad es credo di amare veramente nel vero senso della parola i miei figli
> 
> e anchedi essere innamorata del mio uomo e anche tanto e di amarlo
> ...


L’amore per i figli (quando c’è, perché ci sono pure genitori che non amano i figli) è imparagonabile perché è altruistico e la parte progettuale è solo per loro e da parte dei genitori di servizio e di felicità riflessa.
Ma ci può essere un amore altruistico anche nei confronti di un uomo (una donna per gli uomini) che va oltre l’impulso di possesso e di gioia dati dell’innamoramento.
Però è raro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Intendo i modi del metro di giudizio.
> Il minimo, il massimo, oltre, di più, ecc ecc non sono questioni che trovo collocabili in ambito relazionale.
> È difficile spiegare per chi vive in una dimensione diversa la relazione e diventa impossibile se ci si basa sui più e sui meno anziché sulla semplice differenza


Credo che ci si basò sulle esperienze
Nessuno di noi è presente nella vita e nella testa degli altri. Ognuno di noi ha vissuto esperienze diverse. Si parla partendo da episodi raccontati. 
Quando io sono entrata qui tutti dopo due post mi hanno detto che ero innamorata persa 
Io non distinguevo innamoramento da amore e ho sempre negato perché sapevo che non lo amavo. 
Succede così per tutti 
Il più di più era relativo a quell’episodio. 
Ma ribadisco è proprio il significato diverso che diamo alle parole che non ci fa capire. 
Nel tuo caso era già successo quando parlavamo di compagno. Tu gli davi un significato io un altro per il quale mai chiamerei l’uomo di un’altra il mio compagno ne vorrei essere definita la sua compagna


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’amore per i figli (quando c’è, perché ci sono pure genitori che non amano i figli) è imparagonabile perché è altruistico e la parte progettuale è solo per loro e da parte dei genitori di servizio e di felicità riflessa.
> Ma ci può essere un amore altruistico anche nei confronti di un uomo (una donna per gli uomini) che va oltre l’impulso di possesso e di gioia dati dell’innamoramento.
> Però è raro.


Io  noto in coppie senza figli un tipo di amore uno x altro più accudente soptutto da parte delle donne


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> D'Amore Acceso


Non ti avessi mai offeso....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io  noto in coppie senza figli un tipo di amore uno x altro più accudente soptutto da parte delle donne


Boh


----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che ci si basò sulle esperienze
> Nessuno di noi è presente nella vita e nella testa degli altri. Ognuno di noi ha vissuto esperienze diverse. Si parla partendo da episodi raccontati.
> Quando io sono entrata qui tutti dopo due post mi hanno detto che ero innamorata persa
> Io non distinguevo innamoramento da amore e ho sempre negato perché sapevo che non lo amavo.
> ...


Infatti tu non sei nella mia dimensione e trovo un ostinarsi in ridicole barricate il voler applicare il tuo metro, dato dal tuo tipo di sensibilità e dalle tue esperienze, ad un qualcosa che non conosci e non ti appartiene (visto che stiamo dialogando mi rivolgo a te, ma il mio è un discorso generale).
Sto leggendo L'albero intricato di David Quammen e sono ben descritte le stesse rigidità di alcuni scienziati, talmente calati nelle proprie idee da non saper accettare ipotesi differenti da quanto sperimentato e verificato da loro, pur se non in contrapposizione alle loro idee, ma semplicemente a integrazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti tu non sei nella mia dimensione e trovo un ostinarsi in ridicole barricate il voler applicare il tuo metro, dato dal tuo tipo di sensibilità e dalle tue esperienze, ad un qualcosa che non conosci e non ti appartiene (visto che stiamo dialogando mi rivolgo a te, ma il mio è un discorso generale).
> Sto leggendo L'albero intricato di David Quammen e sono ben descritte le stesse rigidità di alcuni scienziati, talmente calati nelle proprie idee da non saper accettare ipotesi differenti da quanto sperimentato e verificato da loro, pur se non in contrapposizione alle loro idee, ma semplicemente a integrazione


i hai fatto pensare ad un avvenimento di ieri. 
Mio papà non ammette il divorzio, il matrimonio è per sempre, con tutte le negatività che possono assortirlo. 
Una mia amica, lasciata dal marito, dopo 5 anni non accetta di essere stata lasciata e non si rassegna. 
Eppure lei si è sempre comportata male col marito, dal suo punto di vista doveva essere perdonata ed accettata perché il matrimonio è per sempre. 
Peccato che lui la pensasse diversamente.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i hai fatto pensare ad un avvenimento di ieri.
> Mio papà non ammette il divorzio, il matrimonio è per sempre, con tutte le negatività che possono assortirlo.
> Una mia amica, lasciata dal marito, dopo 5 anni non accetta di essere stata lasciata e non si rassegna.
> Eppure lei si è sempre comportata male col marito, dal suo punto di vista doveva essere perdonata ed accettata perché il matrimonio è per sempre.
> Peccato che lui la pensasse diversamente.


comportata male in che senso? Un conto e' essere acida e un conto e' tradire e anche nel tradire c'e' modo e modo.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> comportata male in che senso? Un conto e' essere acida e un conto e' tradire e anche nel tradire c'e' modo e modo.


Sul lungo periodo tutto può portare alla separazione. 

Per l'idea che mi sono fatto, Il tradimento, ha una natura più impulsiva, è come una pentola d'acqua gelata che ti arriva addosso quando lo scopri.
Le incompatibiltà caratteriali, acidità, attriti che all'niizio sembrano accettabili possono alla lunga risultare insopportabili facendoti maturare, giorno dopo giorno, l'inevitabilità del divorzio. La classica goccia cinese.

A valle di qualche storia letta sul forum, mi sembra di riscontrare il contrario, di essere in errore ma, a sensazione, avrei visto il secondo caso ancor meno risolvibile, quando cronicizzato, rispetto al primo dove spesso la scelta di separarsi viene fatta di pancia, a caldo, ancora sotto la tempesta di emozioni (negative) che la presa coscienza del tradimento innesca. Quindi, passata la tempesta, si può ritornare sulla decisione o quantomeno ho visto in tanti riprovarci.

Le incompatibilità, se non affrrontate sul nascere, hanno tutto il tempo di cristallizzarsi facendo arrivare la coppia ad una maturata decisione di aver superato il punto di non ritorno. E tanto più è ragionata e di testa e tanto meno facilmente si ritornerà indietro.

Sicuramente per molti avrò scritto una marea di cazzate..probabilmente anche per me se vado a rileggermi...ma sono in un vicolo cieco con il lavoro e per trovare una soluzione mi serve staccare, pensare ad altro e ritornare sul problema mentalmente resettato per approcciarlo con differente punto di vista...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti tu non sei nella mia dimensione e trovo un ostinarsi in ridicole barricate il voler applicare il tuo metro, dato dal tuo tipo di sensibilità e dalle tue esperienze, ad un qualcosa che non conosci e non ti appartiene (visto che stiamo dialogando mi rivolgo a te, ma il mio è un discorso generale).
> Sto leggendo L'albero intricato di David Quammen e sono ben descritte le stesse rigidità di alcuni scienziati, talmente calati nelle proprie idee da non saper accettare ipotesi differenti da quanto sperimentato e verificato da loro, pur se non in contrapposizione alle loro idee, ma semplicemente a integrazione


Ma infatti io porto la mia esperienza e il mio sentire per quel che riguarda me non critico certo il tuo modo di vivere
Non capisco perché te la stai prendendo in questo modo


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Se fossi a lottare tra la vita e la morte e il mio BISOGNO fosse che lui venisse a guardarmi agonizzare mi farei un bel po' di domande sul senso che do alla relazione.
> O è un prete da cui ricevere l'estrema unzione (un fatto) o uno che mi porta il farmaco salvavita (altro fatto), altrimenti sarebbe un egoismo osceno il mio pretendere o anche desiderare la presenza in un simile momento.
> Per me l'importante sarebbe che lui fosse al corrente della mia situazione, questo sì, e la vicinanza la sentirei eccome.
> Non ho bisogno di dimostrazioni né di prove. E scappo a gambe levate da chi a sua volta le chiede.
> ...


Bah (non la prendere come una critica o una difesa, ma come il mio diverso e personale punto di vista) 
Se io fossi in un letto di ospedale tra la vita e la morte (contemplando la possibilità di lasciare questa vita) avrei piacere che la persona che amo fosse vicina a me. E credimi: in quel momento non mi farei troppe domande sul "senso" che dò alla relazione, piuttosto se chi dice di amarmi non può venire, non per contingenze insuperabili (tipo che sono stata ricoverata d'urgenza, morirò di lì a due ore, e lui si trova dall'altra parte del mondo, o non è stato possibile avvisarlo, per intenderci), ma in quanto altrimenti metterebbe a repentaglio un matrimonio, quanto meno arriverei a ridimensionare (o a portare nella giusta dimensione)  il suo dirmi "ti amo". E.... sì , non mi vergogno certamente a dire che se mi fossi fatta - io per prima - illusioni in tal senso, VORREI che mi fosse vicino non solo con il pensiero. Vorrei abbracciarlo 

Egoismo?  Non lo so, direi che al contrario se non potesse perché altrimenti la moglie "lo sgama" (mentre rischio di morire) mi farebbe al limite prendere contatto con una ben più dura realtà, qualora mi fossi a mia volta illusa di ricambiare il suo amore con il mio 
Questo è quanto per me.


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, può esser sconvolgente, come già scrivevo io sconvolsi una utente con un semplice "ti voglio bene"
> 
> Dipende dalle orecchie che ascoltano, dipende da cosa si smuove in termini di aspettative, anche materiali, del ricevente.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto concordo assolutamente.

Espressioni da collocare (e codificare) nella giusta dimensione. A cui dare né troppa, né troppo poca importanza, semplicemente l'importanza che ciascuno di noi si sente di dare. Non credo che si debba giungere a pensare tutto "falso". Credo che le parole abbiano un significato, e un peso. E proprio in quanto dò alla parola amore un certo significato (che vale per me, sia chiaro) se poi vedo che dall'altra parte basta un contrattempo per non volerci essere (perché è pur sempre una scelta eh, chiaro che la non volontà è diversa dalla non volontà di chi mi odia ) in un momento in cui sto lottando tra la vita e la morte, capisco anche bene che NON DEVO credere alla parola amore (come la intendo io  ), perché per me (PER ME) il corrispettivo è un voler bene. Se amo una persona che (per i miei parametri) mi vuole bene, inevitabile che mi scontri (o mi possa scontrare) con una dura realtà 

P.S. In certi "filmoni" spesso l'evento rischio di morte porta spesso i protagonisti a capire che quello è amore , con il lui/lei di turno che se ne frega di svelare la tresca pur di stare vicino all'amata/o. Ecco, se capitasse questo senz'altro eviterei un brusco risveglio dalle ciance (SEMPRE PER ME) altrui 

Edit: trovo per me utilissimo sviluppare questo tema  Se di "amore" trattasi, l'amore non trova certo ostacoli nel marito/moglie che ti sgama. Non certo quando in gioco ti trovi l'altro. Se in gioco sta un matrimonio (eh, però io amooooooooo..... l'altro , è chiaro come il sole, per lo meno a me, che amerai l'altro non al punto di mettere in gioco TE come persona e come uomo (o donna) nel contesto sociale e relazionale in cui vivi. Un pò come i bambini che giocano con il bambolotto, a cui vogliono bene e dedicano cure. La mamma li chiama per uscire di casa, e i bambini sperimentano altri giochi in condivisione con amici reali, e solo con il tempo alcune di queste relazioni si fanno importanti al punto tale da "spendersi" per l'altro, in maniera non dico totale, ma comunque pressoché totale. Non per bontà, ma in quanto si sente che quello "spendersi" per l'altro è il meglio che ciascuno possa fare per sé, prima ancora che per l'altro. Ecco.... uno che dice di "amarmi", magari sta a un tiro di schioppo da me mentre sto morendo in un letto di ospedale, non si presenta ma mi peeeeensa tanto (non sto ironizzando contro il sentire altrui, lo chiarisco, dico IL MIO, di pensiero  ) vabbeh.... mi porta seduta stante a dare una giusta dimensione (collocazione) alla SUA parola amore, e a codificarla nel mio, di vocabolario


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto concordo assolutamente.
> 
> Espressioni da collocare (e codificare) nella giusta dimensione. A cui dare né troppa, né troppo poca importanza, semplicemente l'importanza che ciascuno di noi si sente di dare. Non credo che si debba giungere a pensare tutto "falso". Credo che le parole abbiano un significato, e un peso. E proprio in quanto dò alla parola amore un certo significato (che vale per me, sia chiaro) se poi vedo che dall'altra parte basta un contrattempo per non volerci essere (perché è pur sempre una scelta eh, chiaro che la non volontà è diversa dalla non volontà di chi mi odia ) in un momento in cui sto lottando tra la vita e la morte, capisco anche bene che NON DEVO credere alla parola amore (come la intendo io  ), perché per me (PER ME) il corrispettivo è un voler bene. Se amo una persona che (per i miei parametri) mi vuole bene, inevitabile che mi scontri (o mi possa scontrare) con una dura realtà
> 
> P.S. In certi "filmoni" spesso l'evento rischio di morte porta spesso i protagonisti a capire che quello è amore , con il lui/lei di turno che se ne frega di svelare la tresca pur di stare vicino all'amata/o. Ecco, se capitasse questo senz'altro eviterei un brusco risveglio dalle ciance (SEMPRE PER ME) altrui


Sono parametri personali però, sempre

Mia madre semi inferma e evidentemente non autonoma, si rovesciava come una biscia se accennavo a volerle stare più vicino e mi intimava di andare tranquillo che andava tutto bene

E lo sapeva benissimo che l'amavo, e non aveva bisogno di altro, io avevo la mia vita e lei non tollerava una presenza fisica oltre una soglia minima

La "presenza" non è soltanto "esser lì"

Ma capisco che c'è chi o sei li, o semplicemente non ci sei, è stanno li con l'orologio e il calendario a rinfacciarti presenza fisica

Sono livelli di presenza sconosciuti, a questi ultimi


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono parametri personali però, sempre
> 
> Mia madre semi inferma e evidentemente non autonoma, si rovesciava come una biscia se accennavo a volerle stare più vicino e mi intimava di andare tranquillo che andava tutto bene
> 
> ...


No, non sono sconosciuti. C'è anche (come fai notare talvolta anche tu) chi "è lì", ma vorrebbe stare altrove 
Si sta parlando del contenuto e del significato della parola "amore", del dire "ti amo" (o meglio: di come suona diversamente all'orecchio altrui).

Per dire: il sardo mi diceva che ero diventata un'abitudine (porta tutto ovviamente ad altro contesto) per lui "importante". Ad un certo punto non lo sono stata più, al punto che manco ha risposto (se non dietro insistenza) a un "come stai (=l'importante è che tu stia bene)". Non avevo dato a quell' "importante" chissà quale significato eh. Comunque avevo pensato a un pò di affetto, in effetti per parte mia c'era  Pensavo fosse lo stesso anche per lui. Tanto è vero che quando ha ignorato volutamente i miei messaggi, per prima cosa mi sono preoccupata (sai com'è di sti tempi  ) che gli fosse successo qualcosa, quando ho capito che non era successo NIENTE (nemmeno lo avevo offeso o altro) ci sono rimasta parecchio male. E il contraccolpo tra il mio sentire e il suo sentire l'ho percepito TUTTO. Anche quando ha risposto con due champagnini per dirmi che mi avrebbe chiamata di lì a breve 

Che ti devo dire? Ognuno si affeziona alla sua maniera, anche (in ipotesi) tormentandoti di telefonate per poi non trovare il tempo di rispondere a un messaggio, l'importante sarebbe saperlo, o almeno arrivare a immaginarlo  Che è vero che non ho niente di che difendermi dai miei sentimenti (anche di affetto), ma direi che è opportuno sapersi difendere da chi dice di amare e in realta fregapocopiùcheuncazzo. E questo come lo vedi? Coi fatti  E quali sono i fatti? Non l'impossibile medicina salvavita (@Martes) ma con un abbraccio. Oh.... non so se crediate a queste cose o meno 
Solo "di qua" abbiamo il corpo per abbracciare 
In ogni caso, se uno ritenesse inopportuno per sé abbracciarmi prima che io possa morire, avrei un certo tipo di conferme.
Che stia a pensarmi " soffrendo" (potendo scegliere di venire e abbracciarmi, in un momento che è un momento delicato, non certo per un'unghia incarnita, al limite, se è sposato): chiedo venia, ma non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non sono sconosciuti. C'è anche (come fai notare talvolta anche tu) chi "è lì", ma vorrebbe stare altrove
> Si sta parlando del contenuto e del significato della parola "amore", del dire "ti amo" (o meglio: di come suona diversamente all'orecchio altrui).
> 
> Per dire: il sardo mi diceva che ero diventata un'abitudine (porta tutto ovviamente ad altro contesto) per lui "importante". Ad un certo punto non lo sono stata più, al punto che manco ha risposto (se non dietro insistenza) a un "come stai (=l'importante è che tu stia bene)". Non avevo dato a quell' "importante" chissà quale significato eh. Comunque avevo pensato a un pò di affetto, in effetti per parte mia c'era  Pensavo fosse lo stesso anche per lui. Tanto è vero che quando ha ignorato volutamente i miei messaggi, per prima cosa mi sono preoccupata (sai com'è di sti tempi  ) che gli fosse successo qualcosa, quando ho capito che non era successo NIENTE (nemmeno lo avevo offeso o altro) ci sono rimasta parecchio male. E il contraccolpo tra il mio sentire e il suo sentire l'ho percepito TUTTO. Anche quando ha risposto con due champagnini per dirmi che mi avrebbe chiamata di lì a breve
> ...


Ma sai.. Io non posso sapere del modo di amare del sardo, se non lo spiega lui, se non apre lui quella scatola chiamata amore e tira fuori i SUOI contenuti 

E ognuno ha le sue scatole e i suoi contenuti 

È pessima prassi per me guardare nella scatola altrui e sindacare sui contenuti più o meno "conformi" a un presunto standard 

Un po' come un regalo di compleanno, no? 

Apri la scatola : orologio d'oro 
"Ooohhh questo si che è un regalo da chi davvero mi ama" 

Oppure apri la scatola : un mazzolino di fiori di campo
"maccherazzadipezzentepidocchiosomacomesipermettealmiocompleannoedicepurechemivuolbeneemisipresentaconquesto mazzettodifioridimerda.. Se lo sapevo non lo invitavo!" 

E poi.. Gli abbracci si danno con le braccia, si danno con un sorriso o con uno sguardo, si danno col silenzio 

La presenza fisica è l'ultima cosa che serve, se uno sa e desidera abbracciare


----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti io porto la mia esperienza e il mio sentire per quel che riguarda me non critico certo il tuo modo di vivere
> Non capisco perché te la stai prendendo in questo modo


Non critichi il mio modo, neghi un'idea di amore che non sai vedere e che sicuramente non è solo il mio


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Io non posso sapere del modo di amare del sardo, se non lo spiega lui, se non apre lui quella scatola chiamata amore e tira fuori i SUOI contenuti
> 
> *E ognuno ha le sue scatole e i suoi contenuti*
> 
> ...


Primo grassetto: certamente, non era in contestazione il fatto che ciascuno abbia i propri contenuti, altrimenti non staremmo nemmeno qui a discutere del fatto che se ti arriva in regalo un "ti amo" mica detto che si trovi nel ricevente la corrispondenza di quelle parole. E torno a ripetere: sono parole che "si misurano" coi fatti. SEMPRE nella percezione del ricevente. Il tuo paragone dei regali secondo me gioca proprio sul "valore" che diamo a un gesto. Valore che a propria volta si misura coi fatti. Esempio: i fiori di campo che magari hanno un senso e un significato per la coppia hanno un valore. I fiori di campo magari raccolti perchésonoarrivatoall'ultimoafartiilregalo ne hanno un altro. E altri ancora 
Il tutto sta nel coniugare il contenuto ai fatti, altrimenti si rischia di decontestualizzare TUTTO (vedi me col milanese, se non mi ricordo di tenere i piedi per terra decollo anche per.... NIENTE  Eccheccacchio: non ci siamo nemmeno mai abbracciati, eppure vedi che effetto mi fa. Tutto nella mia testa. Questo esempio è un esempio estremo, lo so , ma ti assicuro che c'è stato un periodo in cui era sufficiente che mi dicesse che gli ero simpatica per farmi fantasticare mica poco.... anche ora in realtà, e guai se non ci fossero "i fatti" a riportarmi coi piedi a terra  ).

Capisci cosa intendo? Non contesto che uno mi dica "ti amo" , dico semplicemente che in determinati frangenti (vedi "pacco" in ospedale) il suo "ti amo" non corrisponde al mio "ti amo". E questo lo si capisce coi fatti.

Quanto agli abbracci, gli abbracci si danno e si accettano in presenza. Poi al limite come dici anche tu. Ma ci deve essere una base di presenza. Ecco: se mi mancasse quella base nel momento del bisogno ridimensionerei il suo amore certamente.

Come un pò con una amica che ha bisogno, magari perché appena uscita dall'ospedale. Se lei ha bisogno che la accompagni a fare la spesa, non le serve che la pensi intensamente nel mentre la spesa se la deve fare da sola. E quest'ultima ipotesi non significa che necessariamente io voglia male alla mia amica, per intenderci. Ma di sicuro se avessi detto alla mia amica di far conto su di me perché le voglio bene, e poi per una ragione "non vitale" mi rifiutassi di aiutarla, penso che perderei di credibilità ai miei occhi in primis, ecco


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

@Foglia  .. I fatti non sono metro di misura dei sentimenti, per me 

Il sentimento non si misura, almeno per me, o almeno io non sono stato educato a "misurare" un sentimento 

Il sentimento (se c'è) per me è già un fatto che non ha bisogno di nessuna misurazione 

Cosa che trovo anche abbastanza triste, lo confesso, come pratica (il misurare)


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Foglia  .. I fatti non sono metro di misura dei sentimenti, per me
> 
> Il sentimento non si misura, almeno per me, o almeno io non sono stato educato a "misurare" un sentimento
> 
> ...


E vabbé 
Allora come spieghi la mia frustrazione verso ciò che provo con il milanese?
Se non proprio con l'impatto, il dislivello enorme, tra ciò che sento e ciò che dimostro? (parlo per me a sto punto  ).


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E vabbé
> Allora come spieghi la mia frustrazione verso ciò che provo con il milanese?
> Se non proprio con l'impatto, il dislivello enorme, tra ciò che sento e ciò che dimostro? (parlo per me a sto punto  ).


Ma come posso saperlo..?? Io mica ho tutte le risposte.. 

Io non riesco a misurare un affetto un sentimento, io "lo sento".. 
Non è spiegabile.. È così almeno per me

Capisco il dramma che può provare chi non sente nulla, e quindi deve misurare con strumenti fisici (tanti regali tenti fiori tenti piatti lavati tanti messaggini) 

Io non so di cosa si sta parlando, quando sento parlare di fatti che misurano il sentimento 

Io "sento" che c'è. Lo sento, sia che mi nasca sia che lo riceva 

Col milanese o col sardo non c'è una relazione chiara 

E se ben ci pensi, hai fatto molto esercizio di misurazione

Ecco.. Forse è proprio come dici tu

Misurare ha come risultato finale la frustrazione, quasi sempre, anche quando la misurazione va bene

Forse.. 

Può essere?


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma come posso saperlo..?? Io mica ho tutte le risposte..
> 
> Io non riesco a misurare un affetto un sentimento, io "lo sento"..
> Non è spiegabile.. È così almeno per me
> ...


Dubito che possa essere.
Che "misurazione" c'è di una roba che nemmeno si dice?

Il problema è che posso sentire ciò che voglio, per una persona. Ma se poi non hop la forza di esprimerlo resta nella mia testa e crea (mi crea) frustrazione. Ci sono svariati livelli in cui non solo si comunica, ma si MOSTRA un proprio sentire, un sentimento, un qualcosa verso un'altra persona. Se c'è una discrepanza tra il comunicato e il mostrato, ecco che mi arriva frustrazione. Credo che la frustrazione derivi da questo. Che sia in entrata (verso me stessa) o in uscita (vale a dire che la mandi all'altro). Non è misurazione. E' VERIFICA, e ovviamente una verifica la si fa coi propri parametri.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non critichi il mio modo, neghi un'idea di amore che non sai vedere e che sicuramente non è solo il mio


Non nego assolutamente che per te sia amore. Per me non lo è. Ma non credo che l’importante sia  che per te e il tuo amante lo sia.


----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non nego assolutamente che per te sia amore. Per me non lo è. Ma non credo che l’importante sia  che per te e il tuo amante lo sia.


Non è il mio amante


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dubito che possa essere.
> Che "misurazione" c'è di una roba che nemmeno si dice?
> 
> Il problema è che posso sentire ciò che voglio, per una persona. Ma se poi non hop la forza di esprimerlo resta nella mia testa e crea (mi crea) frustrazione. Ci sono svariati livelli in cui non solo si comunica, ma si MOSTRA un proprio sentire, un sentimento, un qualcosa verso un'altra persona. Se c'è una discrepanza tra il comunicato e il mostrato, ecco che mi arriva frustrazione. Credo che la frustrazione derivi da questo. Che sia in entrata (verso me stessa) o in uscita (vale a dire che la mandi all'altro). Non è misurazione. E' VERIFICA, e ovviamente una verifica la si fa coi propri parametri.


Si Foglia.. ma.. Se per i tuoi parametri, verificare se l'amore di un uomo è sincero, devi aspettare di esser su un letto a crepare.. Non siamo messi molto bene come verifiche 

Capisco la frustrazione di cui parli, la capisco benissimo

Forse puoi entrare nell'ottica che non hai avuto spazio per tradurre in "espresso" quello che provavi

O forse.. Lo hai espresso in modo così potente e così profondo (anche senza gestoni eclatanti) che hai paralizzato chi dall'altra parte non poteva dare dignità di adeguata corrispondenza

Io non mi frustrerei fossi in te

La persona con la quale ti piacerà farti mettere le mani tra le mutande, sarà quella che vedrà il tuo sentire pulito arrivare dritto, e sentirà di avere struttura adeguata per dar adeguata accoglienza e cura

È ti piacerà un casino a te e a lui e a tutti e due, e non sarà banalmente liquidabile come "una bella scopata"

Almeno per voi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono parametri personali però, sempre
> 
> Mia madre semi inferma e evidentemente non autonoma, si rovesciava come una biscia se accennavo a volerle stare più vicino e mi intimava di andare tranquillo che andava tutto bene
> 
> ...


Ma l’amore di un genitore consiste proprio nel lasciare andare, nel gioire della vita indipendente del figlio, di non voler cagionare dolore.
Non usiamo quel tipo di amore, che poi può pure essere valutato caso per caso, con l’amore di coppia.
Nell’amore di coppia si lascia andare solo chi non ci vuole.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Foglia  .. I fatti non sono metro di misura dei sentimenti, per me
> 
> Il sentimento non si misura, almeno per me, o almeno io non sono stato educato a "misurare" un sentimento
> 
> ...


Ma  non è una misurazione 
Ognuno di noi quando prova un sentimento si comporta sei conseguenza.
In questo senso parlavo del significato condivido da entrambi delle parole dette


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non è il mio amante


Scusa pensavo fosse sposato


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i hai fatto pensare ad un avvenimento di ieri.
> Mio papà non ammette il divorzio, il matrimonio è per sempre, con tutte le negatività che possono assortirlo.
> Una mia amica, lasciata dal marito, dopo 5 anni non accetta di essere stata lasciata e non si rassegna.
> Eppure lei si è sempre comportata male col marito, dal suo punto di vista doveva essere perdonata ed accettata perché il matrimonio è per sempre.
> Peccato che lui la pensasse diversamente.


Però una visione del genere del matrimonio attiene alla identità individuale e sociale di una persona.
Non mi pare che abbia a che fare con una idea sentimentale.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l’amore di un genitore consiste proprio nel lasciare andare, nel gioire della vita indipendente del figlio, di non voler cagionare dolore.
> Non usiamo quel tipo di amore, che poi può pure essere valutato caso per caso, con l’amore di coppia.


Già.. Ma te li porto a carrettate di genitori che inchiodano i figli e con l'amore li ricattano e li contringono alla presenza anche se stanno benissimo.

"perchè se I figli li amano devono stare li!"

Per questo parlavo di parametri individuali, ci sono su tutto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Foglia  .. I fatti non sono metro di misura dei sentimenti, per me
> 
> Il sentimento non si misura, almeno per me, o almeno io non sono stato educato a "misurare" un sentimento
> 
> ...


E no. Il sentimento si vede attraverso i fatti.
Se vedi un film o leggi o vuoi scrivere un romanzo i sentimenti vengono mostrati.
Le lettere amorose, le telefonate piene di parole di sentimenti non dimostrano niente.

Mi avete fatto venire in mente una discussione sui sentimenti fatta tra colleghe. Una raccontava che la figlia aveva preso il treno è andata in una regione dell’estremo sud per vedere il fidanzato che si era dichiarato confuso, che poi le aveva detto che gli si erano schiarite le idee e voleva mollarla. Beh era un fatto.
Una collega aveva commentato che lei non avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere ed era sconvolta al pensiero della frustrazione di quella “figlia”. Mi aveva colpito capire che questa non prevedesse la possibilità di vivere una frustrazione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già.. Ma te li porto a carrettate di genitori che inchiodano i figli e con l'amore li ricattano e li contringono alla presenza anche se stanno benissimo.
> 
> "perchè se I figli li amano devono stare li!"
> 
> Per questo parlavo di parametri individuali, ci sono su tutto


Sono genitori che amano in modo egoistico. Non è che riprodursi renda automaticamente in grado di amare in modo altruistico, maturo, genitoriale.
Gli studi degli psicoterapeuti sono pieni di figli che devono accettare il modo sgangherato in cui sono stati amati.
Tu sei stato amato. Magari pure troppo al punto di pensare di poter non fare i fatti.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Il sentimento si vede attraverso i fatti.
> Se vedi un film o leggi o vuoi scrivere un romanzo i sentimenti vengono mostrati.
> Le lettere amorose, le telefonate piene di parole di sentimenti non dimostrano niente.
> 
> ...


Per chi non riesce a sentirlo, si 

Il problema è che dopo 758 fatti positivi ne basta 1 negativo per mandare in profonda crisi 

È il dramma di chi non sa sentire


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono genitori che amano in modo egoistico. Non è che riprodursi renda automaticamente in grado di amare in modo altruistico, maturo, genitoriale.
> Gli studi degli psicoterapeuti sono pieni di figli che devono accettare il modo sgangherato in cui sono stati amati.
> Tu sei stato amato. Magari pure troppo al punto di pensare di poter non fare i fatti.


Ci credi che se io mi dovessi operare che so, di tumore.. Con rischio vita, farei carte false per poter dire che vado una settimana al mare, e vivermela da solo?

C'è chi vuole tutti al seguito a strapparsi la veste sotto le finestre dell'ospedale

Non siamo tutti uguali, non abbiamo tutti la stessa sensibilità


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per chi non riesce a sentirlo, si
> 
> Il problema è che dopo 758 fatti positivi ne basta 1 negativo per mandare in profonda crisi
> 
> È il dramma di chi non sa sentire


Io li sento eccome i sentimenti che provo e che prova l’altro
Sono pagine che dico che il problema è il nome diverso che diamo ai sentimenti 
Non c’entra nulla il dimostrare
Se io amo so come mi comporto e non per dimostrarlo all’altro ma perché non posso fare a meno di comportarmi così.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per chi non riesce a sentirlo, si
> 
> Il problema è che dopo 758 fatti positivi ne basta 1 negativo per mandare in profonda crisi
> 
> È il dramma di chi non sa sentire


Ma nessuno discute il sentire interiore. Ma, proprio perché non è visibile e valutabile, si considerano gli atti, i fatti, la presenza.
Tu, vedendo un film, penseresti che ama il personaggio che sta a casa sua e dice che si strugge o quello che esce e si sbatte per aiutare l’amata.
Leggi o guarda Ragione e Sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci credi che se io mi dovessi operare che so, di tumore.. Con rischio vita, farei carte false per poter dire che vado una settimana al mare, e vivermela da solo?
> 
> C'è chi vuole tutti al seguito a strapparsi la veste sotto le finestre dell'ospedale
> 
> Non siamo tutti uguali, non abbiamo tutti la stessa sensibilità


Però tu, sempre eh non solo in questa discussione, teorizzi la solitudine come virtù.
È stato il tuo alfabeto sentimentale, determinato dalla tua vita.
Ma io un partner, che simula di andare al mare per farsi operare in solitudine, non lo considererei una persona che evita dolore agli altri, ma un analfabeta sentimentale che vuole evitare di mostrarsi debole e bisognoso in una relazione per motivi egotici che possono andare dal non voler o poter mostrare debolezza o gratitudine al voler mantenere una immagine di incrollabile sicurezza, al terrore di non vedere partecipazione.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno discute il sentire interiore. Ma, proprio perché non è visibile e valutabile, si considerano gli atti, i fatti, la presenza.
> Tu, vedendo un film, penseresti che ama il personaggio che sta a casa sua e dice che si strugge o quello che esce e si sbatte per aiutare l’amata.
> Leggi o guarda Ragione e Sentimento.


Visto.. 2 3 volte 

Tu hai visto il pianista? 

Come dimostra il pianista il suo amore per la patria, mentre i suoi connazionali si sparano giù per le strade?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Visto.. 2 3 volte
> 
> Tu hai visto il pianista?
> 
> Come dimostra il pianista il suo amore per la patria, mentre i suoi connazionali si sparano giù per le strade?


Ma che paragone fai?
A parte che “l’amore per la patria“ sarebbe tutto da definire.
Restiamo sul piano delle relazioni tra esseri umani.


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si Foglia.. ma.. Se per i tuoi parametri, verificare se l'amore di un uomo è sincero, devi aspettare di esser su un letto a crepare.. Non siamo messi molto bene come verifiche
> 
> Capisco la frustrazione di cui parli, la capisco benissimo
> 
> ...


Il mio era un esempio, ovviamente non vorrei arrivare a tanto per scoprire che una persona mi ama, sicuramente però è vero che se la persona che dice di amarmi poi non si fa viva mentre sto per morire (e questo non dipende da una oggettiva impossibilità) due domande (specialmente se sopravvivo  ) sul suo amore me le faccio. Il mondo è pieno di chi dice fuoco e fiamme e poi al lato pratico sto fuoco e ste fiamme non trovano il benché minimo riscontro. E forse è anche per questo che non apprezzo chi prova a farmi "decollare" usando la sua, di immaginazione (tipo il fotografo quando mi invita a pensarci dentro tramonti.... nessunissimo senso, se poi a queste cose - in sé carine, per carità - non si aggiungono FATTI ).

Non lo so: potrei dire che non corrispondo parole che non trovano corrispondenza nei fatti 

Grassetto: io invece trovo parecchio frustrante sapere di volere UN'UNICA persona, e non riuscire ad averla.
Poi razionalmente mi dico che passerà, che troverò un'altra persona: sta di fatto che ORA (e da un pò) vorrei quella persona. E qui sì che scattano i metri di misura. Sconsigliabili, ma inevitabili 

Credo funzioni altrettanto nel matrimonio e con l'amante: alla fine ti trovi con l'amante moribonda in ospedale, magari abiti pure a un tiro di schioppo ma.... le "misure" generalmente le "pigli" bene, altroché. E se in gioco c'è il tuo matrimonio e i connessi, vedi bene che alla vicinanza fisica è meglio sostituire quella per così dire "morale". Tranne appunto in alcuni film, o giù di lì 

Poi ovviamente ognuno è libero di esprimere ciò che vuole, libero anche il fatto di essere creduto o meno.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che paragone fai?
> A parte che “l’amore per la patria“ sarebbe tutto da definire.
> Restiamo sul piano delle relazioni tra esseri umani.


Brunetta.. Io ci resto sulle relazioni tra esseri 
Però il mio punto è che il sentimento è "un fatto" mentre forse per altri è "aria fritta" 

Capisci che si ragiona male così? 

Se per te è "aria fritta tutta da DIMOSTRARE" per me è un fatto, da cui scaturiranno con naturalezza delle "ESPRESSIONI" che da persona a persona saranno molto diverse


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta.. Io ci resto sulle relazioni tra esseri
> *Però il mio punto è che il sentimento è "un fatto" mentre forse per altri è "aria fritta"*
> 
> Capisci che si ragiona male così?
> ...


Non è aria fritta. Il sentimento è UN FATTO *per te, che devi tradurre (anche) IN FATTI perché arrivi all'altro.*


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è aria fritta. Il sentimento è UN FATTO *per te, che devi tradurre (anche) IN FATTI perché arrivi all'altro.*


Certamente!

Ed è un mio desiderio che le arrivi 

Ma non è che deve arrivare anche al comitato scientifico amoroso di tradinet, deve arrivare alla destinazione giusta


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta.. Io ci resto sulle relazioni tra esseri
> Però il mio punto è che il sentimento è "un fatto" mentre forse per altri è "aria fritta"
> 
> Capisci che si ragiona male così?
> ...


Ma figurati se per me il sentimento non esiste e deve essere dimostrato, non ho detto questo.
È che il sentimento naturalmente si esprime “rimuovendo gli ostacoli che di fatto impediscono la sua piena espressione” (dove l’ho già letta sta cosa? ).
Io so che se dico a una amica “se hai bisogno io ci sono” è reale e viene verificata molte volte e poi metto pure in conto che questa mia disponibilità possa essere usata e poi sminuita. Non lo dico per ottenere un bel niente. Vedi che in questo ci capiamo.
Però se negli anni ogni volta  che io ho bisogno c’è sempre un ostacolo e l’amica non mi sostiene una volta, capisco che il sentimento di amicizia è squilibrato.
Se ogni volta che l’amica ha bisogno io ci sono stata e il suo uomo mai. Beh io qualche dubbio che lui la ami a me viene. A lei no oppure lo vuole lo stesso, va bene, va bene a lei.


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se per me il sentimento non esiste e deve essere dimostrato, non ho detto questo.
> *È che il sentimento naturalmente si esprime “rimuovendo gli ostacoli che di fatto impediscono la sua piena espressione” (dove l’ho già letta sta cosa?* ).
> Io so che se dico a una amica “se hai bisogno io ci sono” è reale e viene verificata molte volte e poi metto pure in conto che questa mia disponibilità possa essere usata e poi sminuita. Non lo dico per ottenere un bel niente. Vedi che in questo ci capiamo.
> Però se negli anni ogni volta  che io ho bisogno c’è sempre un ostacolo e l’amica non mi sostiene una volta, capisco che il sentimento di amicizia è squilibrato.
> Se ogni volta che l’amica ha bisogno io ci sono stata e il suo uomo mai. Beh io qualche dubbio che lui la ami a me viene. A lei no oppure lo vuole lo stesso, va bene, va bene a lei.


Hai fatto un pò di casino con la Costituzione della Repubblica Italiana (art. 3 )


----------



## Foglia (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certamente!
> 
> Ed è un mio desiderio che le arrivi
> 
> *Ma non è che deve arrivare anche al comitato scientifico amoroso di tradinet*, deve arrivare alla destinazione giusta


Siamo qui per parlare, mica per fare da Comitato a chicchessia 

Detto ciò, dichiarazioni di sentimenti a cui non corrispondono fatti su di me non fanno presa. E più la dichiarazione è grande, più il fatto deve essere grande. Non ci vedo misurazione, ci vedo corrispondenza e verifica 

Se poi vogliamo parlare di "misurazione", di sicuro IO misuro di più un "ti amo" da un "mi sei simpatica". Eppure, se non ci fossero I FATTI (che mi dimostrano che di simpatia stiamo a parlare) certi "mi sei simpatica" mi farebbero decollare verso illusioni cocenti. Tutto da me. Figurati se ci si mettesse l'altro


----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa pensavo fosse sposato


Non l'ho mai detto e non lo è. 
Probabilmente la deduzione è sorta da un fare 2+2 quando ho spiegato che non viviamo insieme


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se per me il sentimento non esiste e deve essere dimostrato, non ho detto questo.
> È che il sentimento naturalmente si esprime “rimuovendo gli ostacoli che di fatto impediscono la sua piena espressione” (dove l’ho già letta sta cosa? ).
> Io so che se dico a una amica “se hai bisogno io ci sono” è reale e viene verificata molte volte e poi metto pure in conto che questa mia disponibilità possa essere usata e poi sminuita. Non lo dico per ottenere un bel niente. Vedi che in questo ci capiamo.
> Però se negli anni ogni volta  che io ho bisogno c’è sempre un ostacolo e l’amica non mi sostiene una volta, capisco che il sentimento di amicizia è squilibrato.
> Se ogni volta che l’amica ha bisogno io ci sono stata e il suo uomo mai. Beh io qualche dubbio che lui la ami a me viene. A lei no oppure lo vuole lo stesso, va bene, va bene a lei.


Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, la questione è ancorare razionalmente determinati fatti a uno specifico sentimento 

È lo schema : SE mi ami ALLORA... 

Dove quello che TU dovresti fare a livello di fatti perchè io dia valore al tuo amore, chi lo stabilisce? Io, ovviamente! 

Se io ti dico : "Se mi ami ALLORA dovresti prepararmi cena come al ristorante tutte le sere" il FATTO non è lasciato alla tua libera espressione, ma al mio libero egoismo 

Immagino mi manderesti in culo al volo, di fronte a questa richiesta di fatti

Immagino male?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, la questione è ancorare razionalmente determinati fatti a uno specifico sentimento
> 
> È lo schema : SE mi ami ALLORA...
> 
> ...


Ma non viene fatta nessuna richiesta SE...ALLORA. Semplicemente si constata. Come si constata che chi dichiara di essere amica se si comporta di conseguenza o no, come chi si dichiara imbianchino poi sa imbiancare casa, similmente chi dice di amare si comporterà di conseguenza. Poi ci si può tenere l’amica un po’ opportunista, l’imbianchino pasticcione, ma economico, l’amante (nel senso che ama) che dichiara amore a vanvera, ma che soddisfa bisogni di vicinanza e fa proclamazioni d’amore un po’ a vanvera, magari apprezzando pure con tenerezza questa sua debolezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> comportata male in che senso? Un conto e' essere acida e un conto e' tradire e anche nel tradire c'e' modo e modo.


Spendeva, si divertiva e non voleva farsi carico di alcun impegno con marito e figli. Per il tradimento pare che più di 10 anni fa lei si sia fatta gli affari suoi. Viziatissima


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una visione del genere del matrimonio attiene alla identità individuale e sociale di una persona.
> Non mi pare che abbia a che fare con una idea sentimentale.


Lei parla anche di impegni sentimentale. Che si scontra ampiamente col modo di agire che aveva con marito e figli. Insomma se ci si vuol bene si deve lasciar correre tutto, a suo avviso. È una persona che tutto l'è dovuto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei parla anche di impegni sentimentale. Che si scontra ampiamente col modo di agire che aveva con marito e figli. Insomma se ci si vuol bene si deve lasciar correre tutto, a suo avviso. È una persona che tutto l'è dovuto


Più che mentalità rispetto al matrimonio sembra più una stronza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che mentalità rispetto al matrimonio sembra più una stronza.


Lo è. 
Sicuramente si è sposata per farsi mantenere è per un bel po è andata bene. Ora ha un buon assegno di divorzio, che.... Mi sa tanto a causa di questo situazione è stato un tantino rivisto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai detto e non lo è.
> Probabilmente la deduzione è sorta da un fare 2+2 quando ho spiegato che non viviamo insieme


Probabilmente


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, la questione è ancorare razionalmente determinati fatti a uno specifico sentimento
> 
> È lo schema : SE mi ami ALLORA...
> 
> ...


Questi si chiamano ricatti, come quelli che fanno alcuni genitori ai figli.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Questi si chiamano ricatti, come quelli che fanno alcuni genitori ai figli.


Se esposti verbalmente in un certo modo all'altro, si

Poi, come ben si è visto da questo 3d, ci sono quelli non esposti, che non per questo hanno minor valenza 

Siamo tutti sotto inchiesta (cit. Emanuela Falcetti)


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se esposti verbalmente in un certo modo all'altro, si
> 
> Poi, come ben si è visto da questo 3d, ci sono quelli non esposti, che non per questo hanno minor valenza
> 
> Siamo tutti sotto inchiesta (cit. Emanuela Falcetti)


Ma perché io i ricatti non li vedo in questo 3d?


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se esposti verbalmente in un certo modo all'altro, si
> 
> Poi, come ben si è visto da questo 3d, ci sono quelli non esposti, che non per questo hanno minor valenza
> 
> Siamo tutti sotto inchiesta (cit. Emanuela Falcetti)


Quoto @Nocciola, perché mai ricatti? Semplicemente se mi dici "ti amo" sono libera pure io di dare il giusto peso alle tue parole. Ripiglio uno dei miei esempi: se il sardo si facesse vivo (io mica gli sbatto il telefono in faccia, eh ) e mi dicesse che mi vuole bene, che ci tiene a me (dopo non aver cagato nemmeno un messaggino), libera io di pigliare quelle parole come fregnacce.  Dove lo vedi il ricatto?????


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto @Nocciola, perché mai ricatti? Semplicemente se mi dici "ti amo" sono libera pure io di dare il giusto peso alle tue parole. Ripiglio uno dei miei esempi: se il sardo si facesse vivo (io mica gli sbatto il telefono in faccia, eh ) e mi dicesse che mi vuole bene, che ci tiene a me (dopo non aver cagato nemmeno un messaggino), libera io di pigliare quelle parole come fregnacce.  Dove lo vedi il ricatto?????


Forse dovreste leggere meglio la mia risposta 
Quotavo @Vera che ha parlato lei di ricatti

E io ho risposto
"Se esposti verbalmente in un certo modo all'altro, si"


----------



## Foglia (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse dovreste leggere meglio la mia risposta
> Quotavo @Vera che ha parlato lei di ricatti
> 
> E io ho risposto
> "Se esposti verbalmente in un certo modo all'altro, si"


Mi ha tratto in inganno la seconda parte che hai scritto: "Poi, come ben si è visto da questo 3d, ci sono quelli non esposti, che non per questo hanno minor valenza", che ricollegabili al tuo "se.....Allora", che però in questo contesto non è un "ricatto", ma espressione di una libera valutazione senz'altro soggettiva. Anche se mi riesce difficile mettermi nei panni di chi crede a un "ti amo" dopo fatti che vanno contro quella evidenza. Potrei portare anche esempi personali abbastanza spinti (tipo il mio ex che magari mi aveva messo le mani addosso e poco dopo diceva di amarmi....). Esempio estremo anche questo, ma forse si capisce meglio cosa intendevo dire con l'importanza che i fatti vadano GIORNO PER GIORNO (lo aggiungo  ) nella stessa direzione delle parole. È estremo, eh, il mio esempio. Malgrado mi sia anche sforzata di credergli (perchési trattava di salvare una mia - assurda- posizione di comfort) dentro di me sapevo che non erano parole "vere". Ciò non toglie che magari lui ci credesse anche, a ciò che diceva (Non lo so, non lo saprò mai, e poco mi interessa, oramai  ). Però non so se è chiara l'importanza che alle parole seguano fatti "corrispondenti" (meglio ancora viceversa  ).Tornando all'esempio di prima, se la persona che mi dice "ti amo" pospone il venirmi a trovare se sono moribonda al fatto di non farsi sgamare dalla moglie.... beh, quell'uomo PER ME  può pure volermi bene (nel senso che ci soffrirà lui eccetera) ma A ME non arriva niente. Se non un ridimensionamento delle sue parole. Ma non lo ricatterei di certo onde trovarmelo lì "impaurito e costretto". Avrei ben altro per la testa, al limite tristezza nel caso in cui avessi attribuito a quelle parole il loro significato (per me, come credo per tanti che la pensano come me....).Ma penso che in quel frangente sarebbe un "meno"


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi ha tratto in inganno la seconda parte che hai scritto: "Poi, come ben si è visto da questo 3d, ci sono quelli non esposti, che non per questo hanno minor valenza", che ricollegabili al tuo "se.....Allora", che però in questo contesto non è un "ricatto", ma espressione di una libera valutazione senz'altro soggettiva. Anche se mi riesce difficile mettermi nei panni di chi crede a un "ti amo" dopo fatti che vanno contro quella evidenza. Potrei portare anche esempi personali abbastanza spinti (tipo il mio ex che magari mi aveva messo le mani addosso e poco dopo diceva di amarmi....). Esempio estremo anche questo, ma forse si capisce meglio cosa intendevo dire con l'importanza che i fatti vadano GIORNO PER GIORNO (lo aggiungo  ) nella stessa direzione delle parole. È estremo, eh, il mio esempio. Malgrado mi sia anche sforzata di credergli (perchési trattava di salvare una mia - assurda- posizione di comfort) dentro di me sapevo che non erano parole "verso. Ciò non toglie che magari lui ci credesse anche, a ciò che diceva (Non lo so, non lo saprò mai, e poco mi interessa, oramai  ). Però non so se è chiara l'importanza che alle parole seguano fatti "corrispondenti". Tornando all'esempio di prima, se la persona che mi dice "ti amo" pospone il venirmi a trovare se sono moribonda al fatto di non farsi sgamare dalla moglie.... beh, quell'uomo PER ME  può pure volermi bene (nel senso che ci soffrirà lui eccetera) ma A ME non arriva niente. Se non un ridimensionamento delle sue parole. Ma non lo ricattare i di certo onde trovarmelo lì "impaurito e costretto". Avrei ben altro per la testa, al limite tristezza nel caso in cui avessi attribuito a quelle parole il loro significato.Ma penso che in quel frangente sarebbe un "meno"


Ho capito, ma.. Un ricatto per esser tale deve essere a conoscenza del ricattato eh

Ogni contenuto può divenire arma di ricatto, nella parole dopo io parlavo appunto del contenuto

"SE entro 6 ore non mi mandi un mp ALLORA non mi rivolgerò mai più te" può essere un contenuto

Ma se io non te lo dico in faccia, non sarà mai un ricatto, e tu starai bella serena per le prossime 6 ore senza pensieri

Resta però fermo il fatto che io dentro di me possa maturare, anche a tua insaputa, questa cosa.

Tornando ai "fatti" io non so se esiste un abc dei fatti che dovrebbero seguire a una espressione come "ti amo"

Per ora abbiamo un moribondo/nda sul letto di morte, e poco più, a me pare

Io credo che sia abbastanza chiaro che i fatti ci sono stati, ci sono e ci saranno, da parte di chi esprime un sentimento forte

Da orologi d'oro, a mazzi di Rose a pile di piatti lavati o cenette preparate con dubbia maestria.. A lettere d'amore o dediche su Facebook, a conti contestati o assicurazioni sulla vita, da comprare il cane o trasferirsi in collina, o fare un figlio, o farne almeno 3 (perché con 2 non si può parlar d'amore ma al limite di voler bene) , o diventare milanista come lei, anche se prima si era interisti, non lo so..

Ognuno si fa i fatti suoi (e mi sembra che il detto ci stia bene)

Faccio fatica a individuare CERTI fatti come indicatori di sicuro amore e felice avvenire, rispetto ad ALTRI fatti

Ognuno si esprime diversamente, anche con i fatti

E quindi si ritorna al "sentire", secondo me

Però questo secondo me, preciso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma.. Un ricatto per esser tale deve essere a conoscenza del ricattato eh
> 
> Ogni contenuto può divenire arma di ricatto, nella parole dopo io parlavo appunto del contenuto
> 
> ...


Non possono esistere fatti per tutti uguali se al ti amo diamo significati diversi 
Ripeto un uomo sposato che mi dice ti amo e poi torna dalla moglie so già che da a quelle parole in significato diverso da quello che gli do io. Basta chiarirsi. Poi può dire ti amo ogni 5 minuti non è un problema. Non gli do il peso che do a in ti amo a cui viene attribuito il peso che do io e glielo faccio presente


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non possono esistere fatti per tutti uguali se al ti amo diamo significati diversi
> Ripeto un uomo sposato che mi dice ti amo e poi torna dalla moglie so già che da a quelle parole in significato diverso da quello che gli do io. Basta chiarirsi. Poi può dire ti amo ogni 5 minuti non è un problema. Non gli do il peso che do a in ti amo a cui viene attribuito il peso che do io e glielo faccio presente


Io parlavo e sollecitavo eventuali fatti "positivi" (quelli che per ciascuno DANNO PESO) non quelli che TOLGONO peso 

Orologio d'oro? 
Pulizia e sanificazione quotidiana dei servizi igienici? 
Un mazzolin di fiori quando andate in campagna ? 

Fatti positivi
Questi sollecitavo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlavo e sollecitavo eventuali fatti "positivi" (quelli che per ciascuno DANNO PESO) non quelli che TOLGONO peso
> 
> Orologio d'oro?
> Pulizia e sanificazione quotidiana dei servizi igienici?
> ...


Progettualità 
Desiderio di essere una coppia 
Per me sono le cose che mi fanno capire che amo l’altro 
Se non desidero questo non lo amo
Infatti ho amato un solo uomo nella mia vita
Posso provare affetto complicità, capire che l’altro c’è anche in modi che mi sorprendono ogni volta, desiderio passione. L’amore resta atro oltre a questo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlavo e sollecitavo eventuali fatti "positivi" (quelli che per ciascuno DANNO PESO) non quelli che TOLGONO peso
> 
> Orologio d'oro?
> Pulizia e sanificazione quotidiana dei servizi igienici?
> ...


Non esagerare nell’essere capzioso.
Ogni cultura ha elaborato diverse forme per rendere sociali i rapporti amorosi. Qualche esempio possiamo trovarlo. La nostra società considera anche la possibilità di amori successivi.
Ma non so chi consideri amore rapporti clandestini.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esagerare nell’essere capzioso.
> Ogni cultura ha elaborato diverse forme per rendere sociali i rapporti amorosi. Qualche esempio possiamo trovarlo. La nostra società considera anche la possibilità di amori successivi.
> Ma non so chi consideri amore rapporti clandestini.


Io cerco di render centrale l'aspetto "fatti" qui molto gettonato 

Stavo pensando che conosco 2 persone, una ha aiutato fattivamente la moglie a trovare un lavoro, l'altra si è adoperato fattivamente affinché la moglie lasciasse il lavoro. 

Io sono convinto, in queste due persone che conosco, che il loro fare (opposto) sia un "far seguire fatti al sentimento" 

E a me sembra evidente che in individui diversi e in relazioni diverse, questi "fatti" siano qualcosa di molto.. Come dire.. Volatile 

Per questo sollecitavo l'espressione individuale dei fatti.. Fatti singoli

Perché immagino che uscirebbero fatti molto diversi da persona a persona


----------



## Martes (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cerco di render centrale l'aspetto "fatti" qui molto gettonato
> 
> Stavo pensando che conosco 2 persone, una ha aiutato fattivamente la moglie a trovare un lavoro, l'altra si è adoperato fattivamente affinché la moglie lasciasse il lavoro.
> 
> ...


Anche perché... seguendo queste dicotomie fatti/parole, con me ad esempio si capirebbe pero per pomo. 
Sono molto precisa ed efficiente riguardo i fatti e se prendo un impegno mi faccio ammazzare piuttosto che disattenderlo. Ma è un mio bisogno, perché non sto bene con me stessa se non faccio così. 
L'altro c'entra un fico. 
E non sono mai stata innamorata, finché non ho incontrato questo ciarlatano con cui non convivo.
Mentre ragionando così i miei ex avranno pensato che fossi innamoratissima e che non dicessi mai ti amo perché do molto valore alle parole.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2021)

A me sembra una cosa semplice: ami la persona che vuoi avere il più possibile accanto, anche senza parlare. La vuoi anche rompe o puzza. 
Se ti va bene non averla accanto non è amore, ma può essere perfino innamoramento, ma non amore.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa semplice: ami la persona che vuoi avere il più possibile accanto, anche senza parlare. La vuoi anche rompe o puzza.
> Se ti va bene non averla accanto non è amore, ma può essere perfino innamoramento, ma non amore.


Straquoto


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E non sono mai stata innamorata, finché non ho incontrato questo ciarlatano con cui non convivo.


non prendertela.. Tanto sai.. Il momento del biscaro prima o poi, nella vita prende un po' a tutti.. 

E se c'è chi ha avuto la bella idea di far famiglia e debiti, te mal che ti vada te la caverai con qualche sospiro al chiaro di luna


----------



## Martes (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non prendertela.. Tanto sai.. Il momento del biscaro prima o poi, nella vita prende un po' a tutti..
> 
> E se c'è chi ha avuto la bella idea di far famiglia e debiti, te mal che ti vada te la caverai con qualche sospiro al chiaro di luna


Eh già, si fa quel che si può, che vuoi che ti dica, cercherò di accontentarmi


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco perché una discussione sui termini viene vissuta come attacco personale


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco perché una discussione sui termini viene vissuta come attacco personale


Perché il dubbio dell’adeguatezza del termine appare una negazione del sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2021)

Personalmente io so di non essere mai stata amata. Non è una cosa tragica. Si vive bene lo stesso.
Quando lo dico, tutti mi vogliono consolare. Ma io non voglio essere consolata, non ne ho bisogno.
Essere amati è una cosa rara.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente io so di non essere mai stata amata. Non è una cosa tragica. Si vive bene lo stesso.
> Quando lo dico, tutti mi vogliono consolare. Ma io non voglio essere consolata, non ne ho bisogno.
> Essere amati è una cosa rara.


Lo sai nel senso che ti è stato detto, non ti è stato dimostrato con quello che tu pensi vada fatto per dimostrarlo o altro?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo sai nel senso che ti è stato detto, non ti è stato dimostrato con quello che tu pensi vada fatto per dimostrarlo o altro?


Se hai provato ad amare, riconosci l’amore. Basta lo sguardo.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2021)




----------

